# Rate the Favourite Film Scene



## atticusfinch

_I didn't see a thread like this and thought it would be interesting to have existing- especially for all you self-proclaimed film buffs! I hope it works out..._

Choose a favourite scene you have from a certain film and post it. The next person posting must rate what they saw (10/10 is 'I really loved it', 0/10 is 'I really hated it') and post a favourite scene of their own to be rated next (and so on...). You are welcome to explain why you like the scene you've chosen (I'm interested to hear!)

I'm a big fan of movies and I am often mesmerized by certain film scenes. I will start this off with one of my favourite scenes from _The Graduate_ (1967).






ps. this thread may contain *spoilers*.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 Love the looks on their faces as they ride away.


----------



## IppikiOokami

7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10






This scene from *Kill Bill (Vol. 1)* is arguably one of the best introductions to a character- it illustrates *Elle Driver* very precisely in that small time frame. Oh yeah, and it's pretty bad *** in an implicit way.


----------



## GunnyHighway

8/10






Okay, so there's a good chunk of foul language in there. It's the intro to the movie I got my name from, Heartbreak Ridge. I'd say it introduces Gunny pretty damn well.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10

_"Hang on this, boy. I think war's just been declared."_ haha, that guy totally got merked in that scene.






This is from Stanley Kubrick's 1987 war film *Full Metal Jacket*.What's incredible about this scene is that the guy who plays *Sgt. Hartman* improvised everything he said. You definitely don't want to mess with him...in fact, I'd like to hire him as my personal comeback/insult dictionary (minus the homophobia, racism, etc). Scene contains strong language.


----------



## vash

8/10
awesome movie.


----------



## Squid24

8/10 great movie


----------



## Spindrift

4/10 Never was a big fan of Pulp Fiction.






One of my favorites scenes from *In the Loop*, a political satire of the events leading up to the 2003 invasion of Iraq. While on a fact-finding mission in the US, Malcolm Tucker, a spin doctor working directly under the British Prime Minister, is lead on a lame ****around by the State Department.


----------



## Neptunus

"No offense, son, but you look like you should still be at school with your head down a f-in toilet!" :lol

8/10

Shawshank Redemption - One of my favorite movies! Great music, great cinematography, and great acting!


----------



## Ironpain

Oh sorry I'll give the scene above me 7/10. Shawshank Redemption was a powerful movie lots to think about.

There's one I could show you but umm I don't think I can show that type of violence here so that one I'll have to just mention by saying Goodfellas. Joe Pesci's You Think I'm Funny Speech. Another one is Natural Born Killers The Prison Riot.

American Psycho. I can show you the beginning but I don't want to step on any boundaries by posting a certain scene that if you've seen the movie you are well aware of. (Hey Alan like Huey Lewis and the News?) why are their style additions of the newspaper on the floor you have a Chow or something? yeah you'll have to watch that scene by yourself.

Here is the scene at the beginning look at what a person with social, psychopathic and Narcissistic tendencies what do you see? It's a great example of character study, I like the depth of looking at Patrick as someone who suffers from acute Narcissistic personality disorder, now the next question we ask is Patrick Bateman Psychotic or is that a figment of his imagination.





 (I apologize if this scene happens to show any nudity that is against the guide lines here that is not my intend)

PS how do you get it directly to the video all I get is the link?


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 _(hehe... what a nice depiction of the u.s government)_

And Squid, excellant choice!






*Before Sunrise* (1995) is a film that I feel is completely underrated, especially in the romance genre. There are _so_ many great moments in the film due to its dialogue and natural chemistry between the two actors. And it doesn't help, well at least as a female, that Ethan Hawke is absolutely charming.

(*edit*: the rating was meant for Spindrift...i'm slow)


----------



## Ironpain

6/10. Ethan Hawke is vastly underrated, alot of guys can relate to that scene it isn't smooth there's nothing overly sappy about it, it's a simple conversation and it comes off very natural good scene.

I'm not a fan of Nick Cage at least not since Faceoff and Leaving Las Vegas but in Con Air he shows a side to his acting talent that is often overlooked well overlooked in the sense that in other roles he is way over the top in this scene Nick Cage shows an emotional side at the reuniting with his family that is heartfelt and grounded.

Very cute moment for a guy film.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(god, that is sooo horrible what that guy did! ba$tard had it coming)_






This is from *Little Miss Sunshine*(2006)...Abigail Breslin is actually the only ~child star i like.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 Haven't seen the movie, but that was pretty good. Wish somebody had been here to see the look on my face when that music began.






Not much explanation needed. From *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*.

Couldn't find one that didn't have embedding disabled. Bleh.


----------



## Ironpain

Can't fall a sleep even though it's like early hours of the morning here so I am just killing time in the mean time. Never had a chance to see the movie but from the clip I would give it 8/10 I was never big on Jesse James ah Bonnie and Clyde sure but didn't really take to the history of Jesse James. Ha Ha Robert Ford (you'd have to know what I'm taking about to get why it's funny)

This is a completely different version from the one I remember but one of my favorite scenes in the movie starts when Dallas is standing out the store waiting for Pony Boy and Johnny, favorite line in that whole thing is. You guys ever play 52 pick up? (kids) in a montone no yeah, What'd ya say Don't get wise I don't like little kids I just- Get out of here before I kill you (I love Gloria by the Doors)

Well every part of that scene stands out to me, I read the book for 3 straight years as a teenager and saw the movie half a dozen times much to the annoyance of my older sister and grandmother who thought it was going to corrupt my mind.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Ironpain said:


> Can't fall a sleep even though it's like early hours of the morning here so I am just killing time in the mean time. Never had a chance to see the movie but from the clip I would give it 8/10 I was never big on Jesse James ah Bonnie and Clyde sure but didn't really take to the history of Jesse James. Ha Ha Robert Ford (you'd have to know what I'm taking about to get why it's funny)
> 
> This is a completely different version from the one I remember but one of my favorite scenes in the movie starts when Dallas is standing out the store waiting for Pony Boy and Johnny, favorite line in that whole thing is. You guys ever play 52 pick up? (kids) in a montone no yeah, What'd ya say Don't get wise I don't like little kids I just- Get out of here before I kill you (I love Gloria by the Doors)
> 
> Well every part of that scene stands out to me, I read the book for 3 straight years as a teenager and saw the movie half a dozen times much to the annoyance of my older sister and grandmother who thought it was going to corrupt my mind.


Hey

I've never watched this film, even though I have a history with the book (not through reading). I basically chose it for my Year 12 (senior?) year of high-school in English... to basically make a journal on. The teacher grabbed it, then threw it across the room stating "Year 10 literature!" or something. There were only 3 guys in the class, and she was a lesbian who got her power-trip from picking-on 17 y.o. boys.... so this is a really bad one for me.

Like a lot of dramas, it is hard to really rate when you haven't watched the whole film (as mine will prove to be). But, I really like Van Morrison, and my mate used that "pickup 52" joke on a guy we didn't like in year 11 (when there was a weekly secret casino running during a study period). Even one of the teachers used to throw down $50 here or there.

I "get" the concepts though. Matt Dillon? or whatever is a 'greaser' who has a good heart but is type-cast as an "outsider" I assume. The scene with the red-haired chick is a good example. He acts like a sleaze, but when she tells him to ****-off, he does. It's like an ego he has to live-up to, even though he probably wants to treat her nice. He has a young brother (I think) who he desperately hopes, doesn't turn out like him. But I'd have to watch the whole thing. I'd probably really like this movie... there were many scenes there, so it's hard to rate, but I'd give it like an 8/10.






This is from "The 25th Hour." You have to watch the whole movie to really feel it, but Ed Norton is going to prison. He knows he's soft, and won't last 1 day, so tries to get his best friend to bash him up... or make him "ugly" to buy him some time behind bars. Everyone is already messed-up enough about him going to prison. I mean the whole movie is about the 24 hours before, where everyone pretends to be up-beat, and give him one last good night before the hell that awaits him. This is the early hours after where prison is looming.


----------



## nork123

9/10, haven't seen the film but I might have to give it a watch now, it looks like a good film






I love how crazy jim carey's character is in the cable guy lol, such a funny film and it always makes me laugh each time I see it


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(hahaha, I love this film. Jim Carey is such a lispy psycho in this- I especially like that creepy...almost scary, but humorous scene later on when Chip is outside the guy's apartment door and trying to get in.)_

In response to CeilingStarer's post (btw, I really liked the way that scene concluded), this is another scene from *25th Hour* (2002). As mentioned, Ed Norton's character *Montgomery* is going to jail and the film takes a look at his day prior to that.






What I like about this scene is the dialogue that's imbued with so much emotion. At first, it seems like he's simply ranting about people with racial undertones, but by the end you, you realize that he is really just ranting about himself...and you kind of feel sorry for the guy (or maybe that's just me because i'm such a forgiving person). The dialogue in the scene is bold, so with that said, there's explicit language.


----------



## FadeToOne

atticusfinch said:


> 10/10 _(hahaha, I love this film. Jim Carey is such a lispy psycho in this- I especially like that creepy...almost scary, but humorous scene later on when Chip is outside the guy's apartment door and trying to get in.)_
> 
> In response to CeilingStarer's post (btw, I really liked the way that scene concluded), this is another scene from *25th Hour* (2002). As mentioned, Ed Norton's character *Montgomery* is going to jail and the film takes a look at his day prior to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about this scene is the dialogue that's imbued with so much emotion. At first, it seems like he's simply ranting about people with racial undertones, but by the end you, you realize that he is really just ranting about himself...and you kind of feel sorry for the guy (or maybe that's just me because i'm such a forgiving person). The dialogue in the scene is bold, so with that said, there's explicit language.


11/10

As a New Yorker I don't necessarily agree with all the malice, but it's an absolutely amazing scene. The greatest rant I have ever heard about anything.


----------



## FadeToOne

FadeToOne said:


> 11/10
> 
> As a New Yorker I don't necessarily agree with all the malice, but it's an absolutely amazing scene. The greatest rant I have ever heard about anything.


and now for something completely different....


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(ahaha, I was not expecting that even though you've made that acknowledgement. I give it a good rate just because its a female kids classic... Belle is such a classy gal)_

This is a short scene from *Eyes Wide Shut* when Tom Cruise's character is looking for a costume (a cloak and mask) for a...um, how can I describe this without getting side-eyed... a late night secret social gathering in a mansion where he soon discovers its basically a mega-orgy cult gathering of some sort? that's pretty much where he's heading after this.






What I like about this scene is LeeLee Sobieski's character. She's such a creepy little thing...and although its a minor detail, I am always mesmerized by her expression after she hides behind Tom Cruise's character.


----------



## IppikiOokami

*Deleted*


----------



## IppikiOokami

8/10 Her smile makes me think naughty things.


----------



## atticusfinch

^ dats because she_ is_ thinking naughty tings. =p

6.5/10 _(haha, AWK-WARD...silly people_)






This is another scene from Eyes Wide Shut...I like purely because of the creepy, sinister music (which plays throughout the whole film).


----------



## Kakaka

7/10

Like the music, eerie. Was a little bit cliche though.

This scene isn't as creepy out of context but I still love it.


----------



## Squid24

7/10 Still plenty of creepiness.



Spindrift said:


> 8/10 Haven't seen the movie, but that was pretty good. Wish somebody had been here to see the look on my face when that music began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much explanation needed. From *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*.
> 
> Couldn't find one that didn't have embedding disabled. Bleh.


This is a movie with an amazing score. The epilogue is great.


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> 8/10 Haven't seen the movie, but that was pretty good. Wish somebody had been here to see the look on my face when that music began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much explanation needed. From *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*.
> 
> Couldn't find one that didn't have embedding disabled. Bleh.


haha, does anyone else notice the wonky eye effect the from the window on James? soo freaky. i've never seen this film...I hear you need like, a lot of patience watching it. But holy crap, what a way to know that you are about to die.


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 I was actually torn between posting the assassination and the epilogue. Oh, and the train robbery scene. Can't get enough of that movie, even though its length wears me down a bit.






From *The Royal Tenenbaums*. Margot Tenenbaum informs her husband, Raleigh St. Clair, that she is moving back into her childhood home and will be staying there for an indefinite amount of time. The implications are not lost on him.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _('now i want to die' :blush)_

...And that reminds me- this other scene from the same movie (The Royal Tenenbaums).






I mostly like Wes Anderson's stuff because they are _very_ aesthetically stimulating. For instance, even this suicide attempt scene by Luke Wilson's character is done all 'tidied-up-and-placed-with-a-neat-little-bow'. (Just a warning, this scene may be difficult to watch if you are sensitive with suicide or even the sight of blood, so don't watch.)


----------



## lazy calm

8/10

of course it's kind of a revolutionary scene in this film and the song works very nicely.
8 feels right to me. I don't know why.

here's two greatgreatgreat actors and a badass film (watch it)


----------



## SilentWitness

8/10 - Great scene, very intense. I've never seen this movie so it's on my list to watch. I love Mike Leigh's movies. My favourite is 'Secrets and Lies'.

*My Left Foot*
This is the story of Christy Brown, who was born with cerebral palsy. He learned to paint and write with his only controllable limb - his left foot.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

*Fredo's Death*

9/10 I haven't seen this film in so long! I think I'll rewatch it tomorrow. That scene really makes your heart jump.






Shortest clip ever, but do you think Michael should have done this? It's oh-so-cold.


----------



## IppikiOokami

*


----------



## IppikiOokami

9/10 Best scene of the film in my opinion.


----------



## SilentWitness

9/10
Wow, that Spike is a cool bounty hunter, I thought he was going to let the old lady die. Great opening scene for sure.

Biloxi Blues - Ho Ho Scene

A group of young recruits go through boot camp during the Second World War in Biloxi Mississippi.


----------



## Johny

8/10

Skip to 2:40, before that it's kinda boring.


----------



## FadeToOne

Johny said:


> 8/10
> 
> Skip to 2:40, before that it's kinda boring.


lol that was such a funny movie. 8.5/10

Batman Returns ending:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7zuMMuFjpA


----------



## SilentWitness

9/10 - that was a freaky ending, black blood? but the penguins were cute. I haven't seen that movie in quite a while 

*a guide to recognizing your saints*


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(**** just got real, bro)_






*Dazed and Confused* montage scene of teens getting ready for the night to celebrate the last day of school/beginning of summer.


----------



## IppikiOokami

7/10


----------



## VCL XI

8, especially love Pesci's stare at 2:20, and the talk about the painting from out of nowhere.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(although...I feel that the scene would make more sense and be more appreciated if I knew more about the character)_

This is a short scene from *The Virgin Suicides* (1999) that introduces the character of _Trip Fontaine_ (the high school stud who grows up to be a drug addict...well, at least its implied)






...Guys, his name is TRIP!


----------



## FadeToOne

atticusfinch said:


> 6/10 _(although...I feel that the scene would make more sense and be more appreciated if I knew more about the character)_
> 
> This is a short scene from *The Virgin Suicides* (1999) that introduces the character of _Trip Fontaine_ (the high school stud who grows up to be a drug addict...well, at least its implied)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Guys, his name is TRIP!


6/10

The guy looks girlier than a girl.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That is creepy as **** when the blood starts coming down. Blade just destroys kids. 8/10


----------



## silentcliche

One of my favourite movies. Jean Reno is a certifiable badass here. 9/10.

Please excuse the Italian subtitles:


----------



## IppikiOokami

8/10 This man had balls of steel. Some thought him crazy, suicidal even but there's no denying the courage it took do what he did. Love the background music.

Start this at the 6:24 mark.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10

This is from *Almost Famous* when everyone's in the tour bus and breaks out into a song. It's kind of cheesy, but I like it and I don't care.


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(mostly because i adore Jack so goddamn much)_

This is the opening scene of *A Clockwork Orange* (1971)...that stare Alex gives always gets to me.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10...I understand that movie is good...but it really freaks me out for some reason to the point where I wouldn't even want to watch it again. That music is creepy, that stare is creepy, voiceover is creepy...:afr

I wish they had the whole scene up...wind blows...fire burns...


----------



## atticusfinch

StevenGlansberg said:


> 5/10...I understand that movie is good...but it really freaks me out for some reason to the point where I wouldn't even want to watch it again. That music is creepy, that stare is creepy, voiceover is creepy...:afr


Yeah, well...it prohibited from theatres when it came out. I can understand why people would find it disturbing.

6.5/10

_OMG, I love the Fifth Element. Bruce Willis is such a stud and Mila's character is really awesome. I would have given you 10/10 if you picked this scene.Chris Tucker is sooo psycho in the film ahaha _






haha, i like how he gave his autograph to the school girls and also in the near end when he creeps over to that girl.


----------



## atticusfinch

Anyways, this is a short clip from *The Science of Sleep* (2006)...I couldn't find the scene that I wanted, so this will have to suffice.


----------



## FadeToOne

7.5/10

Interesting, might need to see that movie.

R-rated language:


----------



## Ironpain

4/10. There's this foreign artistic feel to the film for me, it's got that old french film noir to it.

I don't know how to explain this scene except to say psychological game itself between Doyle Lonnigan (The late Robert Shaw-Jaws) and Henry Gondroff (Paul Newman-Butch Cassidy-The Hustler etc) Lonnigan thinks he can con a con but watch and learn watch and learn. Paul Newman was such a class act.


----------



## Ironpain

9/10. I remember reading the book when I was younger and seeing the movie good stuff they don't make Mini series anymore I remember that I saw old copies of this on VHS along with Rich man Poor Man, Shogun and The Thornbirds. Lonesome Dove and Return to Lonesome Dove.





-Warning the following Clip may be disturbing to some viewers discretion is advised.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 _(ahahaha, i love it after he gets shot and starts swiping the knife around the air for what seems like the longest time, what a fool.)_

This is a scene from *Blade Runner* (1982) when Deckard basically kills Pris, a replicant (android, robot, etc). Its kind of creepy.


----------



## FadeToOne

atticusfinch said:


> 6.5/10 _(ahahaha, i love it after he gets shot and starts swiping the knife around the air for what seems like the longest time, what a fool.)_
> 
> This is a scene from *Blade Runner* (1982) when Deckard basically kills Pris, a replicant (android, robot, etc). Its kind of creepy.


7/10 - I think Blade Runner's best scene is definitely the ending

Speaking of great endings...


----------



## atticusfinch

OMG. YES. 10/10...this ending is imbued with so much sadness and what could have been. i always get overwhelmed watching this. and the movement of the camera in Rose's perspective is just natural and full of grace. i think i'm going to cry now.

This is a clip from *The Princess Bride* just for funsies. I don't care much for it as a scene but...my gawd, I want my own farm boy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That part is pretty cheesy but Titanic is boss...I don't care what no one says! 6.5/10

THERE WAS A FIREFIGHT!!!


----------



## atticusfinch

^ hehehe, we posted about the same time- want to rate each others clips for the sake of bringing back order?


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Of course.

When I saw yours I looked forward to a guy rolling down a hill but alas...it was a different scene. I give 3/10.

I live across the street from a farm btw...









You can post the next one! But make sure it's a good one...


----------



## atticusfinch

live next to a farm? well, in that case... _'oh hai there farm boi'_ :teeth

and here you go: 




wasn't that romantic?

And I give your scene 5.5/10...I don't know what's going on! but it was kind of funny with Dafoe ( think) dancing or....conducting?

This intro scene is from *Magnolia* (1999). I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## IppikiOokami

7/10

I'm a big fan of the Zatoichi films.


----------



## silentcliche

7/10.

Warning: keep the tissues near.


----------



## Ironpain

7/10.

Sorry I really could not exist this is just comic gold. They don't make em like Mr Stack- That guys voice on Unsolved Mysteries always sent shivers up my spine he freaked me out as a kid with that voice.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

6/10 Not my kind of humor, but it's still a pretty funny clip.






Complete with Portuguese subtitles.


----------



## atticusfinch

i've been needing to see Airplane.

8.5/10 _(what a creepy ending to a conversation. i want to watch Mulholland Drive but it seems really scary and like a mind ****.)_

Anyways, this is a scene from the film of the musical *Hair* (1979)






ps. you need to watch on youtube, sorry!


----------



## FadeToOne

5/10 - I think I'd need to see the movie to appreciate it more. Right now it's just a bunch of hair waving around and singing lol.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10_ (haha, what the hell?!)_

This is a quick scene from *Jay and Silent Bob Strikes Back* (2001) ...






and just for funsies ...


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Jay and Silent Bob will always be loved by me.

Speaking of Kevin Smith movies...


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Okay, I _really_ need to get around to checking out some of Kevin Smith's movies... Those Jay and Silent Bob clips are quality.

Dogma Scene: 7/10 Haha, Affleck and damon make a pretty good team...

Kinda killing the mood here, but this is another scene/sequence from Magonlia I'm partial to.


----------



## Johny

7/10, never seen the movie!

They're a finesse team!


----------



## Bathory

6/10

(crosses fingers that the clip shows up)


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(i'd be happy to answer all of the kid's questions with silly elaborate lies!)_

this is a short scene from the classic dark comedy *Harold and Maude* (1971) when the main character, *Harold*- a depressed and socially awkward early 20 year old, commits a _fake_ suicide (he does it throughout the film) as his 'not-all-there' mother is enrolling him for a dating service...






what I like about this scene is that even though you don't know the kid's story, you could see why fantasizes about commiting suicide- gosh, what a mother...completely ignorant and clearly doesn't take her son seriously when he is being pretty blunt about his life.


----------



## IppikiOokami

9/10 I have to see that film now. Great clip.


----------



## NumeroUno

holy **** muhah. all that comes to mind is....wat?


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 _(...but i have a feeling i'd appreciate it more if I knew more about the story)_

The following scenes are from the film *Elephant *(2003). Its about a normal day at high school that actually turns out to be very, very horrible since there's a planned school shooting by two students that takes place. The reason i'm showing 3 scenes is because I forgot how awesome this film is and I feel like indulging in its scenes in this post!






I like this scene _(there's many like it for other the characters_) because it gives the audience a sense of being at one with the character and heightens the quality of realism the film has _(cool fact: all the characters in the film basically played themselves- they used their real names and had little to no training in acting...again, the realism aspect_).






I like this scene because it has a very minimalist quality where you're not expecting much and everything seems very sensual and nice...but then there's hints of some alarming things as you keep watching and I like how the scene ends where he simply just flips off the piano/that long beautiful beethoven piece he just played, and goes over on the couch to his friend to browse through guns online...it is like he's saying goodbye to his life.






And I just like this scene because its sweet.

In conclusion, although you need a lot of patience while watching _(as you can probably tell_), I recommend this film to everyone who is even slightly interested.


----------



## Johny

8/10, never seen it but I'll check it out.

This is my favourite thread.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - I love the charm old movies have about them. I'll have to pick this movie up if I can find it.

This inspired me to post favorite scene of mine from an old movie.

Lolita (1962). I love the book and I love Peter Sellers in this movie.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(oh the creepy impacts of that little Lolita)_

This is from *American Beauty *(1999...2000?)... Annette Bening is just great in the entire film.


----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10 - This is classic scene from a great movie (WHICH I happen to own the soundtrack to. I highly recommend the Thomas Newman score). I wish my family had "dinner music".

This thread is starting to become my favorite thread.

The Door Test scene from A Bronx Tale. I always crack up at the "Mario's a f*ckin psycho" part.


----------



## cyprus avenue

Ha, I haven't seen the full movie, but that's a great sequence. 8/10

Here's my favorite scene from one of my favorite movies (and it has a lot of great scenes!) -- it might be better in the context of the entire film though.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(interesting...i'm sort of curious to watch now)_

this is another scene from *Before Sunrise * (1996). It is about two people who spontaneously meet in the afternoon on a train ride while travelling... and they decide to make an experiment of their meeting by spending their time together for the rest of the day until the next morning where they go their separate ways (wow- long sentence).






what i enjoy about this scene is that...i think it was very clever in the way it was chosen for both characters to articulate how they feel about each other (pretending with each other to be on the phone with their friend...b/c you know, you tell your friends everything). it's just brilliant, creative and 'cute'.


----------



## Bathory

Pretty much a 10/10. I found myself NOT wanting to watch it because I've never seen the movie, but am now interested, and I didn't want any spoilers!

I wanted to post Zydrate Anatomy, but thought that might get me a warning, so I'm going with 21st Century Cure instead--another favorite song of mine in this movie. I love the unconventional--be it musicals, dance, etc. This is one of my favorite movies. It's chock-full of scenes that I could post, but I won't do that to you. :b You can look them up yourself if you're interested.

*edit* It won't let me embed it. Here's the link:


----------



## FadeToOne

Bathory said:


> Pretty much a 10/10. I found myself NOT wanting to watch it because I've never seen the movie, but am now interested, and I didn't want any spoilers!
> 
> I wanted to post Zydrate Anatomy, but thought that might get me a warning, so I'm going with 21st Century Cure instead--another favorite song of mine in this movie. I love the unconventional--be it musicals, dance, etc. This is one of my favorite movies. It's chock-full of scenes that I could post, but I won't do that to you. :b You can look them up yourself if you're interested.
> 
> *edit* It won't let me embed it. Here's the link:


7.5/10

Don't know what that movie is about but looks kind of interesting.

From Road to Perdition:






Two of my favourite actors in an unforgettable scene.


----------



## cyprus avenue

Great movie. Anything with Paul Newman in it is an automatic 10/10.

Famous scene from _Five Easy Pieces_:


----------



## IppikiOokami

10/10 Jack is the man (no sh*t).

This next clip is short but I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## atticusfinch

Bathory said:


> Pretty much a 10/10. I found myself NOT wanting to watch it because I've never seen the movie, but am now interested, and I didn't want any spoilers!


yay, i'm glad i kind of encouraged you. it's truly great.

6.5/10 _(omg, that's so mean- so wasn't expecting that)_

This is the very final scene from *Full Metal Jacket* (1987), a film based on a war novel (_The Short Timers_) that I really want to read, but apparently it is out of print.






I think what makes this scene is the singing of the Mickey Mouse March juxtaposed with the dystopian scenery...its just really creepy and very delusional of them, especially considering all the horror they have witnessed and also participated in during their time at Vietnam. I don't know, I'm just mesmerized by the image of the scene and always think of it first whenever thinking of the film.

And here's this infamous scene just for the hell of it...


----------



## IppikiOokami

7/10


----------



## lazy calm

9/10 I actually watched Taxi driver yesterday (once again) so felt like rating this. I like this scene because i found it disturbingly touching.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(hehe...i could tell you now i'm going to have this song stuck in my head)_

This is a scene from *Big Fish* (2003?). I keep forgetting about this film, but whenever its on television, I have to watch because it's such a nice tale. I also keep forgetting its by Tim Burton, but it makes sense (e.g. the vibrant colours, it being a fantasy adventure, etc). The scene is basically the main character telling about son about how he met his mother.


----------



## Buriteri

10/10




It pretty much speaks for itself/dont'cha think?


----------



## mrbojangles

7/10, it's a good scene. I've just always found Nicholson to be kind of an annoying douche.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(god, i love the whole fight/'cat and mouse chase' sequence prior to this moment)_

Also, has anyone read this wacked theory/hidden meaning for _The Shining_ before _(well, those of you how've seen the film)_...

http://www.cracked.com/article_18967_6-famous-movies-with-mind-blowing-hidden-meanings_p2.html

...it's pretty interesting and convincing.

Anyways, this is my scene for rating- its from *Thumbsucke*r (2005?)...


----------



## Waterinthesink7

I thought Thumsucker was a great movie, I give the scene a 7/10




.

I absolutely love this movie so it was hard for me to pick a favorite scene. :yes


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10

I decided to post this clip from the Green Mile. Wild Bill is just great. The actor who plays as Wild Bill in this scene (Sam Rockwell) was also Charlie Ford in the Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. He's a very underrated actor.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 Moon Pied. :lol

More Sam Rockwell (*Moon* SPOILERS):






The best sci-fi movie since *Blade Runner*.


----------



## FadeToOne

Spindrift said:


> 8/10 Moon Pied. :lol
> 
> More Sam Rockwell (*Moon* SPOILERS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best sci-fi movie since *Blade Runner*.


8/10, a really good scene indeed.

short but classic:


----------



## IppikiOokami

9/10 That scene never gets old :lol. Truly is a classic.

This is the only western I really enjoy watching. It wasn't easy to pick just one scene. Gotta love Val Kilmer in this, he made this film what it was.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10

This is a scene from *Ferris Bueller's Day Off* (1987)....one of the best comedies from the 1980s. Here, Ferris is trying to convince his friend Cameron to come join him on his day off.






I like this scene (and movie) purely because Cameron is one of my favourite characters in film. He's such a fireball and doesn't even know it...gaah, I want to take him and put him in my pocket.


----------



## Spindrift

7/10

Never really cared for FBDO, but I always loved Cameron. His phone call with Rooney is tops. :clap






Easily my favorite scene from *K-PAX*. Prot (Kevin Spacey), a man claiming to be an alien from the planet K-PAX, is taken by his psychiatrist handler (Jeff Bridges) to meet a team of astrophysicists. (This film also has one of my favorite soundtracks. Really cool.)

Forgive me for the length of this clip, but it's good.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - KPAX was one of those movies that I missed. Regardless I can't think of a better person to play that role than Kevin Spacey.

The well-known Apples scene from Good Will Hunting. GWH has a lot of great scenes but this scene is the classic one. Love how he schools this douche.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(i've only watch it once but this whole movie is a gem)_

This is another scene from *Harold and Maude* (1971). It's a really short clip and not the full scene because I couldn't find it- but its okay, this very moment shown in the clip is my favourite part of it.






I just absolutely love both of their facial expressions. Especially Harold's. His mum is side eyeing him _so_ hard and Harold's just all 'yes, i just did that - i am so badass'... It obviously has more resonance if know what actually happened so here's the full scene at 3:40 to 6:00 mins ...


----------



## MojoCrunch

9.5/10 - A lot of people have forgotten about this film. Harold is so adorable, btw. I love all this failed death attempts.

From the Virgin Suicides. A great book and a very haunting movie. The music and everything is just beautiful in this movie.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(this is one of my favourites...the whole thing is just beautiful and like you said, haunting, at the same time. its very atmospheric with all the natural lighting from the sunshine and yellowish tints...cinematographer did well)_

Another scene from *Almost Famous* (2000?), just because...


----------



## room101

MojoCrunch said:


> From the Virgin Suicides. A great book and a very haunting movie. The music and everything is just beautiful in this movie.


6/10 - Watched the movie a couple of times and liked it, but that particular scene wasn't anything special. I think Sofia Coppola failed to fully capture the boys' intrigue and obsession over the Lisbon sisters by focusing too much on aesthetics.

This is my favourite scene from the movie Fair Game.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Almost Famous. An incredible movie with so many great scenes, that particular one being my favorite. And yeah...if I jumped off a roof I guess I would say stuff like that too.

8/10 - Fair Game. Didn't watch that movie but the scene had a great message.

This is a scene from an old movie called The Bad Seed. Love the character Leroy and his line about the electric chairs. Best line in the movie.


----------



## cyprus avenue

atticusfinch said:


> 7/10
> 
> This is a scene from *Ferris Bueller's Day Off* (1987)....one of the best comedies from the 1980s. Here, Ferris is trying to convince his friend Cameron to come join him on his day off.
> 
> I like this scene (and movie) purely because Cameron is one of my favourite characters in film. He's such a fireball and doesn't even know it...gaah, I want to take him and put him in my pocket.


Do you also subscribe to the theory that the entire film takes place in Cameron's head and that Ferris/Sloan are just projections of his own imagination? 

9/10 - The Bad Seed: A classic! The book is good too.

Here's another great villain/scene from the mid-50s:


----------



## atticusfinch

cyprus avenue said:


> Do you also subscribe to the theory that the entire film takes place in Cameron's head and that Ferris/Sloan are just projections of his own imagination?


Oh, I've never heard of that one. Lemme go look it up right now! it also sounds like the Pokemon theory.

6/10






(ps. you have to watch it on youtube)


----------



## JayDontCareEh

8/10  That's pretty funny.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9.5/10 - BAR FIGHT! Although I would never want to live in that that time period, I love late 19th century American history. Daniel Day Lewis always plays great 19th century type characters.

Besides this movie and the Jesse James movie with Brad Pitt, I think one of the best movies taking place in that time period is There Will Be Blood. There are too many scenes I could choose from this movie. The soundtrack is great, too.





I'll stick the milkshake scene in there for kicks.


----------



## IppikiOokami

9/10 I've probably mentioned this before, but I love that film.

Technically this isn't a movie but I couldn't resist.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - :afr:hide Ewww....clowns. Especially THAT one.

From Heavy Metal Parking Lot (hilarious). I originally wanted to put the zebraman in there but I thought I'd stick to this clip


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 (_'yeah...hell yeah'_)






did not like this movie, but I don't mind this scene.


----------



## MojoCrunch

6/10 - "I am soooo nosy" I've had one of those moments :lol Never really liked movies like Garden State that are all hipster-ish and about "finding yourself".


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(haha, i was thinking about this scene a few weeks ago. also, watching this on tv is pointless- all the dialogue is practically bleeped out since they cuss so goddamn much!)_

This is a short clip from *River's Edge *(1986) based on a true story about a teenage boy who kills his girlfriend, dumps her near a river, and eventually shows the naked corpse off to his friends _(man, aren't kids cool guys?)_. Anyways, I thought Crispin Glover's acting as Lane was hilarious...






I want a friend that talks like that.


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Caught that movie really late one night last month. Didn't really care for it, but Crispin Glover made the entire thing worth watching.






From* Hero*. A man (Jet Li) claiming to have killed three assassins - Broken Sword, Flying Snow, and Long Sky - recounts his story before the King of Qin, the assassins' target. Skeptical of the man's story, the King theorizes what really happened.

This clip is a segment of the King's suppositions, and focuses on a confrontation between Nameless (Li) and Broken Sword (Tony Leung) after the death of Flying Snow (Maggie Cheung), Sword's lover.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(beautiful...i don't think i've ever seen a confrontation so graceful and clean!)_

This scene is from *American Psycho* (2000). I'm almost finished the book and will never read it again- it's highly explicit and makes me upset, but I guess I can appreciate it. Anyways, this is the part where _Patrick Bateman_ kills some guy he has been jealous of for a while. With that said, don't watch if bludgeon gestures and the sight of blood are hard to handle.






(ps. need to watch from youtube)


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Does it make me a bad person if I think this is funny?

Both spider walk scenes from the exorcist. Both creepy.


----------



## atticusfinch

MojoCrunch said:


> 8/10 - Does it make me a bad person if I think this is funny?


nope, it was funny. especially the way he shifts his body in a dancing manner. the book is kind of funny too, definitely a dark satire.


----------



## IppikiOokami

7/10 That movie scared the sh*t out of me when I was a kid.

*Warning* Subtitles


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - Can't go wrong with Spirited Away. Even the puke scenes are awesome.






From *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*. Pretty straightforward: the James Gang holds up a train.

Once again, embedding for this movie is disabled. Sorry about that.


----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10 - There are too many great scenes in this movie and every actor made this movie as awesome as it was. Was an underrated movie with an underrated soundtrack (I'm definitely posting some in the soundtrack thread). I actually spent three months obsessed with this movie and book. But that could also because I'm a bit of a history buff and especially enjoy reading about American outlaw-antihero types, like Jesse James and Billy the Kid.

I can't believe nobody posted any scene from Forrest Gump - a classic!


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(haha 'what did you put your weapon together so quickly Gump?!')_

here's to more Forrest Gump ... I can't watch the film anymore because its too sad for me.






I actually wanted to show the scene when Forrest and Jenny stumble upon the house Jenny grew up in that was now abandoned and Jenny gets really upset and starts throwing stones at i because of all the bad memories her father has made during her time there. That part has so much resonance with me...


----------



## FadeToOne

atticusfinch said:


> 7.5/10 _(haha 'what did you put your weapon together so quickly Gump?!')_
> 
> here's to more Forrest Gump ... I can't watch the film anymore because its too sad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wanted to show the scene when Forrest and Jenny stumble upon the house Jenny grew up in that was now abandoned and Jenny gets really upset and starts throwing stones at i because of all the bad memories her father has made during her time there. That part has so much resonance with me...


9/10

I had forgotten how good that movie was.

The Crow - not sure if it my favourite scene, but awesome none the less.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Revenge is a sweet thing. Never really got into the Crow movies, but I liked the scene nonetheless.

Revenge served on a cold platter....


----------



## jingybopa

the combination of the crane shot, and music at 1:50...


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(i absolutely adore this scene, i think it was even one of my first few posts for this thread!)_

I can't believe I am posting this scene. It's another scene from the film *Magnolia *(1999) where Tom Cruise's character, a misogynist self help guru, is giving a lecture on 'how to get the girl'.






cont...






The guy is so repulsive and hilariously absurd!


----------



## IppikiOokami

5/10 Meh.

Short and sweet


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - The Godfather.... great movies....even better book.

Another great mobster classic.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

10/10 Great scene. Joe Pesci/Tommy De Vito _is_ funny. And also quite intense... Not the type of guy you would want to be around when he's angry.

Here's another one from Goodfellas. A nice long tracking shot.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Love how this is filmed. I personally prefer the scene after he stands her up. Then she comes speeding away in a car and b*tches him out for it.

I originally wanted to put the "you're killing me Smalls!" scene, but the clips on YT are of bad quality. So I'll stick with this one.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 _(lmao, those all comebacks and then 'YOU PLAY BALL LIKE A GIRRRL' ... *silence*)_


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - That kid was adorable but the end of the scene was so sad. And I have to admit this, but after seeing Step Brothers I can't take John C. Reilly as a serious type of actor.

Hilarious scene from Next Friday


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

One of the most motivational movie I have ever seen, it's not about a 60 years old beating in the ring a 20 year old world champion, it's about how u look at life, what u do that's important for you despite what others may say about that, going after your dream, not letting life to beat you down and going to the end inspite of all odds and all the poelpe that try to bring you down, that tell u u can't do it and u should let it go cause you're no worth it


----------



## MojoCrunch

You didn't rate my scene.... 

10/10 - I've been a huge fan of the Rocky series and I have to agree with you. Rocky IV is still my favorite.

Scene from Shaolin Soccer. Another Stephen Chow great


----------



## NumeroUno

MojoCrunch said:


> You didn't rate my scene....
> 
> 10/10 - I've been a huge fan of the Rocky series and I have to agree with you. Rocky IV is still my favorite.
> 
> Scene from Shaolin Soccer. Another Stephen Chow great


10/10. Lmao.






Not a star wars fan whatsoever, and the acting isn't classic but...the principle is good.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

MojoCrunch said:


> You didn't rate my scene....


Yeah I didn;t. I mistaken the threads, I though we were supposed to post a high rated scene lol, didn't looked around to see what's going on

I would give it 9/10.


----------



## atticusfinch

5.5/10 _(the acting and Portman's presence kind of threw me off...but, is the Star Wars series worth watching despite this?)_

This is a scene from *2001: A Space Odyssey* (1968 ). As the youtube title says, it is considered one of the best death scenes in film (i think even my favourite). Listen to Hal 9000 serenade you with a song called Daisy Bell!






The reason I like this scene is because of the minimal audio...or rather, the heavy breathing that greatly puts the audience in Dave's perspective. And because of this, it almost feels as if Hal is talking directly to us. And also, despite the monotone quality of Hal's voice, you can still sense his pleading and for me personally, even though he killed the other crew member, all of that knowledge is taken away and I just feel for him. He is personified so well.

Oh yeah, and I like how a computer told a person to take a chill pill. :spit


----------



## IppikiOokami

7/10 A.I will doom us all. :b

This next clip is of poor quality but it's hilarious none the less.


----------



## MojoCrunch

6/10 - This reminds of the scene in the movie KIDS, after they steal something from a store the Asian guy outside says "stupid f*cky boys, **** YOU!"

I just love Terminator 2. Everyone is just so bad*ss


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(i had the biggest crush on edward furlong's character in like grade three)
_

This is scene is from *Moulin Rouge* (2001). Ignore Nicole Kidman's character's craziness at the beginning. And also, please don't judge me for liking this film, it is one of my guiltiest pleasures!


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Don't like musicals, but I love all the stage sets for this movie. Beautiful. And lmao at Nicole Kidman's craziness (every dude I know has had a crush on her at some point of their life).

Classic Wooderson (my favorite character) scenes from Dazed and Confused. I know that I should only choose one of these scenes but I feel compelled to post all of theme b/c Wooderson is just that awesome.








Wooderson being a creeper


----------



## TenYears

^ 9/10, one of my favorite movies, supposedly based on a true story, from a high school in Texas not far from where I grew up. (although it could be any hs in the 70s or early 80s, really)

This is one of my favorite scenes from one of my favorite flicks ever, "Crash". Prob'ly has something to do with why I love that quote from JD Salinger in my signature line, also.

The "magic cloak" he gives his daughter comes back into the movie later on in a different scene, but I won't spoil it...it really, really gets me every time I watch it.

The dad & daughter in this scene remind me of me & my own...


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - I was actually going to post that scene earlier today. Great movie.






From *Nixon*. President Nixon (Anthony Hopkins) pays a visit to the Director of the CIA, Richard Helms (Sam Waterson). Such a good scene. The friction between the two men could light a match.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - You know it's going to be tense when the Law and Order dude is in there! :lol

The crazy scene from The Big Lebowski





I'm going to post this other scene too just because I can relate to it. I've totally done this before...just without the crash.


----------



## IppikiOokami

8/10... Jerkoff 

One of the best films I've ever seen, this scene really sticks with you.


----------



## NumeroUno

IppikiOokami said:


> 8/10... Jerkoff
> 
> One of the best films I've ever seen, this scene really sticks with you.


My favourite film of all time. Easily 10/10. I recommend EVERYONE see it.

Also, this. Just because it's a awesome scene.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10

This is from *Ordinary People* (1980).


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10 - Man this scene is so awkward. I like it though. I've heard this movie was kind of sad. I guess I'll have to watch it and find out.

No one put any animated films up yet. I don't know if anyone has heard of this film. It's from the early 70's and it's called Fantastic Planet. The original is French (La Planete Sauvage(?)) but it was dubbed. It has that whole psychedelic thing going on.


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10 (I've posted at least two animated scenes already) Trippy.


----------



## atticusfinch

MojoCrunch said:


> No one put any animated films up yet. I don't know if anyone has heard of this film. It's from the early 70's and it's called Fantastic Planet. The original is French (La Planete Sauvage(?)) but it was dubbed. It has that whole psychedelic thing going on.


holy crap, this made my skin crawl/ gave me the heebee-jeebees.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10

This is from the intro scene of *Gangs of New York* (2001) ...


----------



## JayDontCareEh

10/10 The set pieces and costumes from GONY are really pretty awesome. I remember reading somewhere that one day during filming James Cameron happened by the set, and during a conversation with Scorsese he said something to the effect of "You know we have computers that can do this now". It was mostly likely a joke, but still... I think it's kinda funny.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(hahaha)_

This scene is a bit long, but it's definitely worth watching. It's from *Deer Hunter* (1978 ). The film is basically a war drama that illustrates the affects that the Vietnam War has upon a group of friends and the people back in their hometown near Pittsburgh. This scene in particular is where Michael (De Niro) and Nick (Walken) have been captured during their service and are forced to play Russian roulette while their captors gamble on the outcomes. It's pretty intense. _(you need to watch through youtube directly... sorry_)






apparently, this scene was done in 'real circumstances'.


----------



## cyprus avenue

10/10: Powerful movie, great scene. And I see what you mean about "real circumstances" - from Wikipedia: _"The woman tasked with casting the extras out in Thailand had much difficulty finding a local to play the vicious individual who runs the Russian roulette game. The first actor hired turned out to be incapable of slapping De Niro in the face. The female caster thankfully knew a local Thai man with a particular dislike of Americans, and cast him accordingly. De Niro suggested that Walken be slapped for real from one of the guards without any forewarning to Walken. The reaction on Walken's face was genuine." _

A more lighthearted scene with Walken:


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

It seems like a very old movie, i'm not into those. I'll give it 6/10, not my type.

This scene would be hilarious if I weren't such a loser like the characters in the movie, Night at the roxburry.


----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10- You just can't find anyone like Christopher Walken

This scared the s*it out of me when I first saw it. A very suspensful scene.
Disclaimer: No, there is no childeating for those that are paranoid about seeing it.


----------



## Rosedubh

10/10 I can't watch it without putting my hands over my face, it always scares the **** out of me, and that's what it's supposed to do!

If you haven't seen the movie, you probably won't get the emotional depth of this scene, but I cry everytime. It's one of my favourite movies.


----------



## Godless1

10/10 Such an underrated movie. My favorite Danny Boyle flick.

*spoiler if you haven't seen se7en


----------



## xTKsaucex

awww loved that film. But morgan cant play a cop. He's too.... pleasant. 7/10

The only scene that I'll ever say I genuinely cried for ages after:






Its the whole, 'I dont belong anywhere' thing.


----------



## atticusfinch

Godless1 said:


> 10/10 Such an underrated movie. My favorite Danny Boyle flick.


^ agreed.

9/10 _(my heart is breaking ... i've only watched snippets of this film - i should go out and rent it sometime this week if the mood is right)_


----------



## IppikiOokami

8.5/10 I'm not a big fan of Tarantino's films but I did enjoy that scene.

*Poor quality. Subtitles*


----------



## avoidobot3000

9/10 i learnt a lot from angel-a


----------



## JayDontCareEh

10/10 I've been wanting to watch this movie for so long now. I can't wait.

Speaking of the Coen bros... Best movie intro ever!





Have to watch on youtube, sorry. :/


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - The Big Lebowski is a favorite of mine. So many great lines.

Another hilarious scene from Next Friday


----------



## JayDontCareEh

6/10 Never seen any of the Friday movies, but that look on Cube's face like "make up your mind already!!" is pretty funny.

Kinda cheating here, this is a whole montage of good scenes from Tarantino's Death Proof.





Damn we should be paid royalties for plugging all these good movies...


----------



## MojoCrunch

6/10 - The only reason Death Proof was an absolute win to me was because of all those muscle car beauties. I hope to own a car like that someday. I just love the style.

Most random a** scene from the movie Cabin Fever.


----------



## cyprus avenue

9/10 - Haha, what the heck? I thought _Cabin Fever_ was supposed to be a semi-serious horror movie?

Reminds me of the greatest film of all time:


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(that is so jokes... 'they're eating her...*shocked face* ...and then they are going to eat me ... oh my GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD')_

This scene is from *May* (2001?). It's a pretty underrated horror film. In a nutshell, it is about a troubled girl who collects body parts that she considers to be perfect in order to create a human replica of a rag doll that is her one and only friend... So yes, she is basically making a Frankenstein of some sort to be her friend because she can't connect with people in real life. If you don't have a friend, make one.






In retrospect, this film actually has quite a bit to do with social anxiety.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - As much of a creeper scene this was I am now fascinated with this movie. I'm a bit of a total wimp when it comes to horror movies (which people that know me find to be ironic) but I think I might check this out.

Classic scene from Young Frankenstein


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - Easily my favorite MB movie. Marty Feldman kills me.


----------



## FadeToOne

Spindrift said:


> 10/10 - Easily my favorite MB movie. Marty Feldman kills me.


lol. not sure. It is an excellent speech, but I found the movie overly emotional.






ahem.


----------



## cyprus avenue

9/10 - I haven't seen it in a long time, but that's a cool movie.

Another Tim Burton-related film (with too many good scenes to choose from):


----------



## IppikiOokami

10/10 I'd forgotten how funny that film is :lol.

*Must watch directly from YouTube. Sorry*


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - Steve Buscemi, the only other face more fascinating to me than Christopher Walken. And LOL at the people crossing the street part.

And now for the most BADA** and most EPIC movie intro ever. I always get chills watching this to this day.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

9/10 Not too shabby. Nice retro vibe going on.


----------



## atticusfinch

_oh my gosh, i have to watch this now regardless of any concerns... hahahaa. 10/10, obviously.

also, yes - watch May ... i recommend it, it's not too bad of a watch._

This scene is from _The Wrestler_ (2008 ). I've recently watched it and oh my - aronofsky never seems to fail me _(well, except for The Fountain...and Pi)_. But this film is just great.

Each scene with him and his estranged daughter are definitely the best. This scene in particular is after he has convinced Stephanie to spend an hour with him after waiting outside her house as she came home.






Hmm...my father told me something like that once. :no


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - That was sad and heartwrenching.





Corny late 80's synth music.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 (_'Slater, stop trying to make Nicholson 2.0 happen! it is not going to happen!'_ ... that is literally what goes on in my head whenever i see this kid, haha)

This is a scene from Rushmore (1998 )...






I _absolutely_ hated Schwartzman's character, but kid is ambitious ... and he got his sh*t together by the end of the film, so whatever.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I'm going to agree with you on Christian Slater

7/10 - I'm not going to lie. I absolutely loathe Wes Anderson and his pretentious films but Rushmore I can tolerate. That was a pretty awesome set in that play.

Scene from Smokin' Aces. Pure ownage.


----------



## FadeToOne

pretty sweet action scene. Still not sure if I wanna see that movie. 7/10

more action


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Very nice slow mo.  But as usual, whole ridiculous debates in the comments section. Why can't people just enjoy movies?

Jacob's Ladder - Car Scene


----------



## successful

^ 8/10.. 0:57-1:05 of that clip was just creepy lol

Fight club ending. 
just got around to seeing this movie & it's probably one of the best movies i've seen in a while, but not better then the mind **** king, "shutter island" of course :yes


----------



## atticusfinch

I've never cried from watching a movie, but man - Shutter Island, the ending is just so _very_ heartbreaking. I don't think I could watch it ever again because it just puts you in that dark and hopeless place.


----------



## successful

atticusfinch said:


> I've never cried from watching a movie, but man - Shutter Island, the ending is just so _very_ heartbreaking. I don't think I could watch it ever again because it just puts you in that dark and hopeless place.


Lol yeah, shutter island the only movie that had me thinking 2-3 days after watching it. 
I still don't see how movies like pulp fiction & Requiem for a Dream have higher ratings then it.


----------



## Selbbin

Million Dollar Hotel


----------



## StevenGlansberg

successful said:


> Lol yeah, shutter island the only movie that had me thinking 2-3 days after watching it.
> I still don't see how movies like pulp fiction & Requiem for a Dream have higher ratings then it.


A lot of people hate on it but I <3 Shutter Island.


----------



## Spindrift

Selbbin said:


> Million Dollar Hotel


7/10 - That was a nice scene. Don't really need context for that sort of thing.






From *The Birdcage*. Albert (Nathan Lane), AKA "Starina", the star of his partner's (Robin Williams) drag club, rehearses.


----------



## MojoCrunch

6.5/10 - This scene actually starts at 2:45, for me. At first I didn't get it, but after "Something starts in your pelvis" I was cracking up.

A father son moment in Billy Elliot


----------



## huh

7/10 - The accent makes it for me :b

Spoiler alert: This is kind of the last scene from 'Burn After Reading'.


----------



## MojoCrunch

5/10 - Sorry, :get . I guess it's one of those things where I actually have to see the whole movie.


----------



## atticusfinch

successful - 8/10 _(i didn't respond, sorry! ... so many scenes in Fight Club I wish could show, but aren't available on youtube)_

mojocrunch - 7/10 _(haha)_

This is a scene from *Born on the Fourth of July* (1989). It's based on the autobiography of Ron Kovic (who is currently an anti-war advocate). He got paralyzed in the Vietnam war and this film based on the experience of the struggle he had integrating himself back into society. Also, I think this is Tom Cruise's best performance.

Start from 4:30 to 9:05 min.






If that did not make you feel something, consider yourself a robot.


----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10 - Daaaayuuum. Great scene. I've had little wars like this with my parents (though not to this degree). Is if f*cked up that I laughed at the "penis" part?

I'm focused more on the monologue by Elvadine in the middle of the video. A little gem of a movie called The War. Young Elijah Wood is in this great movie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> If that did not make you feel something, consider yourself a robot.


You're the one that said you don't cry during movies...:b



MojoCrunch said:


> Is if f*cked up that I laughed at the "penis" part?


I may have laughed too...

Dangit, I was too slow...once again...


----------



## MojoCrunch

StevenGlansberg said:


> I may have laughed too...
> 
> Dangit, I was too slow...once again...


Sorry. I feel somewhat reponsible for this. I'll calm down with my posting a bit. :lol


----------



## atticusfinch

haha, you've got me glansberg ... i even cry in rom coms



MojoCrunch said:


> Is if f*cked up that I laughed at the "penis" part?]


nahh, it is kind of comical if you take out its context.


----------



## Spindrift

MojoCrunch said:


> I'm focused more on the monologue by Elvadine in the middle of the video. A little gem of a movie called The War. Young Elijah Wood is in this great movie.


10/10 - Going to have to check this one out. I think I've been put off cherries, though.






From *One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*. Not inspired by anyone's avatar at all.

Video quality isn't the best, but I don't think the scene suffers.


----------



## IppikiOokami

10/10 Louise Fletcher's Eyes said it all, great scene/film... Man, what a heartless **** she was in that movie.

This is a funny scene from O Brother Where Art Thou?






And this is just for the hell of it.


----------



## cyprus avenue

10/10 - I love that movie! It's hard to beat anything with John Goodman + the Coen brothers.

From my favorite Coen brothers movie:


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10






_(must watch directly from the tube, i apologize)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

MojoCrunch said:


> Sorry. I feel somewhat reponsible for this. I'll calm down with my posting a bit. :lol


No...it was me. I usually watch a clip and then spend a half hour trying to find one. :doh

...

A. Crash was good. Screw the haters! Or maybe I should watch it again...

B. Matt Dillon is all kinds of awful.

C. I cried during that one scene with the little girl...true story.

D. I'm a sucker for movie music like that.

E. 7.5/10






:cry


----------



## atticusfinch

> From *One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*. Not inspired by anyone's avatar at all.
> 
> Video quality isn't the best, but I don't think the scene suffers.


Nurse Ratched is so unbelievably cut-throat. Imagine her as your therapist. She's actually one of my favourite characters in film though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I consider myself a movie buff yet I have never seen One Flew...:tiptoe


----------



## IppikiOokami

StevenGlansberg said:


> I consider myself a movie buff yet I have never seen One Flew...:tiptoe


Shame on you sir. :no


----------



## MojoCrunch

Green mile scene = 8/10
This part disturbs me. I liked that guy too. And yeah...Wild Bill going nuts.

This is from the movie Election. I was originally going to put Tammy Metzger's speech but there was not a good version of it up. So I decided to put this scene. I love Reese Witherspoon as Tracy Flick (who I've seen compared to both Hilary and Sarah Palin).


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Hehe. Metzler You-Betzler.






From *Dogma*. Loki (Matt Damon) and Bartleby (Ben Affleck), two angels exiled from Heaven who are preparing to exploit a loophole in Catholic dogma in order to return home (an act which would also destroy all of existence, as they would overrule the word of God), argue over the preferential treatment God gives humans.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Dogma is a personal favorite of mine. I love the dialogue and scenes of this movie. There are just too many of them. I think all of us have turned into Bartleby saying that same sh*t at least once in our lives.

From This is England. It's a really good movie. I thought I'd post a happier scene from this emotional movie.


----------



## atticusfinch

StevenGlansberg said:


> I consider myself a movie buff yet I have never seen One Flew...:tiptoe


you have never seen OFOTCN? oh my god, you are so not a film buff. get out of this thread - you don't belong! ... JUST KIDDING :b.



MojoCrunch said:


> This is from the movie Election. I was originally going to put Tammy Metzger's speech but there was not a good version of it up. So I decided to put this scene. I love Reese Witherspoon as Tracy Flick (who I've seen compared to both Hilary and Sarah Palin).


a) It'd be so awesome if there was a good quality vid of Tammy's speech because it is so awesomely genuine.

b) I must admit, I have some Tracy Flick tendencies ... :um


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(The ending is just ... ugh ...unfortunate, from what I remembered)_

This scene isn't anything special. It is from *The Lords of Dogtown* (2005). I just always liked it. It's a nice moment.






... and then they go off to have hot and dirty rebound sex.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> you have never seen OFOTCN? oh my god, you are so not a film buff. get out of this thread - you don't belong! ... JUST KIDDING :b.





IppikiOokami said:


> Shame on you sir. :no


I know...:flush


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10 - I know he wasn't in the clip, but I miss Heath Ledger. 






From *Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas*. As Raoul Duke waits to check into another hotel, there's a commotion.


----------



## atticusfinch

oh hai there detective elliot stabler










... :teeth.


----------



## Spindrift

That's where a lot of people go, but my mind goes to Oz. Pretty much the same character, but with more male-on-male rape. :um


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> That's where a lot of people go, but my mind goes to Oz. Pretty much the same character, but with more male-on-male rape. :um


hahaha, Oz. so raw and cutthroat and tainting my eight year old eyes.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10

This intro scene is from a british tv movie called *Coming Down The Mountain *(2007). It's not the particular scene that I had intended to present, but it shall suffice.






It looks very teenage angst-y, but I still recommend it to anyone... the story is real nice.


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Not bad by TV movie standards, even with the teen angst taken into account.


----------



## Cest La Vie

10/10 Love that movie!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Keira Knightley in the rain + sticking up for shy people = 9/10.






Cage is awesome in this...sound quality sucks though...sorry.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - GLANSBERG! Sorry...that sounds like it'd be fun to shout. Like the deux ex machina + Call of Duty thing going on.

Remember seeing this a lot in my childhood. I used to crack up at this scene. Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

10/10 Hahaha!


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10

This is scene is from the *Breakfast Club *(1986?). I have always thought it was some significant stuff ...






_(sorry, have to watch directly from the tube)_


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Judd Nelson's Nostrils.......Yup, this character in this movie. I've known many of this type in real life. You can never be friends with them because you're too busy pitying them. And you can't be friends with people you pity (and that are sadly usually abusive *******s to everyone around them).

Another Good Will Hunting scene. We would all react this way if you had a genius as a friend and they had choices like that.


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - Love GWH. That scene in particular stuck with me after watching it for the first time.






From *Fargo*. Marge (Frances McDormand) meets a high school classmate for drinks.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Another great Coen brother's film. Mike looks so cute when he cries and says "super".

From a movie called Road to Wellville. That kid is the same kid in Gummo!


----------



## rdrr

10/10 Superb acting, directing.


----------



## IcoRules

The Room

9/10 Hilarious, even though I've never seen the whole movie.


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - I remember seeing this once when I was little. Love the animation. I wonder why I never watched it again. 






Personally, I find Chirguh to be a ****ing terrifying character.


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10

I found this film a little disappointing, but it certainly has its moments.


----------



## FadeToOne

IppikiOokami said:


> 6/10
> 
> I found this film a little disappointing, but it certainly has its moments.


hah real chill music. 7/10

I do believe in fairies.


----------



## atticusfinch

MojoCrunch said:


> From a movie called Road to Wellville. That kid is the same kid in Gummo!


I want to watch this movie now ... what a little riot.



Spindrift said:


> Personally, I find Chirguh to be a ****ing terrifying character.


_"that depends - do you see me?"_ ... :afr


----------



## MojoCrunch

5/10 - Meh, sorry. I've been too brainwashed by the Disney Peter Pan to appreciate the live action version. To me the live action version was corny. :hide

As everyone knows, I've been an avid B&B fan for a while. From Beavis and Butthead do America.


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - Love that movie. I used to bust out the 'I see you have braces' line all the time.














From *Scent of a Woman*. Frank (Al Pacino) gives Charlie (Chris O'Donnell) the rundown on women during their flight to New York.


----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10 - That's some deep poetry right there. And :lol at Charlie's expressions listening to all of that.

I still crack up after watching this scene from Ferris Bueller's Day Off. XD!!!


----------



## IppikiOokami

7.5/10

As someone with mild OCD this film was hard to watch at times. God I hope I don't end up like that...


----------



## IcoRules

6/10 Interesting scene. Haven't seen the movie though.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - I love the Brave Little Toaster!! I remember that giant magnet dude scared me to death as a kid.

The only decent scene up from Office Space. All the other ones are these silly remakes.


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - He's right; Michael Bolton does suck.


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> From *Scent of a Woman*. Frank (Al Pacino) gives Charlie (Chris O'Donnell) the rundown on women during their flight to New York.


haha, _'are you listening to me, son? i'm giving out pearls here'_. this movie literally shows twice a week on television and every time I watch it, I always feel so uncomfortable for Charlie.



> As someone with mild OCD this film was hard to watch at times. God I hope I don't end up like that...


I always forget that I need to watch this movie. It doesn't look like it would disappoint.


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> haha, _'are you listening to me, son? i'm giving out pearls here'_. this movie literally shows twice a week on television and every time I watch it, *I always feel so uncomfortable for Charlie*.


I thought I was the only one. :lol

I think of myself stuck next to Slade while he's talking like that, and I cringe. Must get off of the plane. Off goes the emergency door. Screw the parachute. Out I go.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 (hehe, _'you better make it short, it's getting kind of crowded in here_')

This scene is from *Death Proof* (2007). It's about this psychotic retired stuntman (Kurt Russell) who seeks out young women to kill with his 'death proof' stunt car.

_FYI: In the near end of this scene, it gets a bit graphic and gory for a glimpse, just a warning._






It was on television in the wee hours of the morning and I decided to watch just for the hell of it. It started off a little slow and too many listening to conversations, not much action, etc. (a symptom of Tarantino's stuff), but it all came together in the end and I conclude that it is awesome. Even if you are not a fan of Tarantino, it wouldn't hurt to watch.


----------



## kesker

8/10 Never heard of this. Intriguing


----------



## IppikiOokami

9/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Classic Scene. I remember first watching this with my dad when I was 7 years old. *sniffle*

This one is for Miss AtticusFinch. I remember when I first watched this movie in 8th grade. All the girls thought Boo Radley was hot. XD!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I could've sworn Boo Radley was black...:hide


----------



## MojoCrunch

StevenGlansberg said:


> I could've sworn Boo Radley was black...:hide


Nope. I'm pretty sure he was white. He was moreso a weird guy in town with a heart of gold.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 D)

The intro scene of *Natural Born Killers* (1994).


----------



## ImWeird

Classic! 9/10

Billy Madison 1995.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - I miss watching films like Billy Madison and Happy Gilmore when I was younger. Adam Sandler's prime.

This scene always gets me gushy. From A Little Princess.


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10 Fun fact: The overwhelming majority of girls are NOT princesses :yes.

Here's another Bruce Lee fight scene, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## cyprus avenue

8/10 - Not bad! There aren't enough mustachioed, permed villains these days. 

Indiana Jones!


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Kudo's for posting some Indiana Jones. I prefer the Holy Grail movie, but all of them always leave me in suspense.

Felt like posting some Star Wars. I prefer the original trilogy, but Queen Amidala was what made me love the newer Star Wars trilogy. Despite her super robotic voice, I've always been very fascinated with all her outfits. They're just gorgeous. This is a scene from The Phantom Menace - council scene.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I like her hat! I think I saw that in the theater...oops...that scene was okay I guess...I like Natalie...5/10


----------



## JGreenwood

7/10 Haha!


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - I love this scene from SLC punk. It's an overlooked movie.

From Clerks.


----------



## IppikiOokami

^^ 8/10 Who tries to suck their own dick, honestly?


----------



## FadeToOne

haha what in the hell. 9/10






Oldboy fight scene


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(that's pretty neat)_

This scene is from *Thank You For Smoking* (2005). It is one of my favourite introductions for a character.

_(stop at 3:55 min in)_


----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10 - This is a great movie. Love all the charismatic anti-heroes. Oh yeah, sorry but I can't help it but- BUTT CHIN!!!

Scene from Amadeus.


----------



## cyprus avenue

9/10 - I love that movie, haven't seen it in quite a while though. The actor playing Salieri is great.

One of the best scenes from _The Lives of Others_:


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - "Balls don't have names" :lol

Opening of Blue Velvet. A David Lynch movie that always kind of bothered me.


----------



## Cest La Vie

8/10 - Very intriguing


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 - Blocked content, but who hasn't seen 12 Monkeys?














From *Hotel Rwanda*. Colonel Oliver (Nick Nolte) informs Paul (Don Cheadle) that the recently arrived UN forces are only there to evacuate Europeans and Americans.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - For this scene's ability to piss me off. How RUDE!

Scene from Confessions of a Dangerous Mind. Sam Rockwell is just awesome.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

8/10, music is nice but i'm missing the context, maybe if i watched the movie i understand what's it about

If Adrian were a boy, he would have remained virgin cause it was no way he was ever gonna do the first step, but lucky for her, she was a woman


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10

This is a scene from *The Talented Mr. Ripley* (1999).

While Dickie Greenleaf (Law) is getting to know Tom Ripley (Damon), Dickie asks him that _'everybody should have just one talent, what's yours?' _. Tom's response: _'forging signatures, telling lies... impersonating practically anybody.'_ Then he proceeds to impersonate Dickie's father based on a meeting he had with him earlier back in New York.






_"Oh yes, Jazz... it's just insolent noise."_

I don't know about you, but this scene is freaky. I like Ripley, but he is just ... freaky.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9.5/10 - I love this movie. Matt Damon did a great job being creepy. But I think a lot of people with SA can strangely relate to Mr.Ripley.

Most awkward family dinner EVER. You can just feel that horrid tension building and building and building untill *KABOOM!*. I'd have to say that Edward Norton nailed this crazy role.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 (excellent film. in this scene, when Derek takes off his dress shirt, it's like 'BAM! - _SKINHEAD_' ... it's pretty minor, but a powerful detail for me personally. Also, I just want to say that his girlfriend is one of _the most_ annoying characters i've ever witnessed.)

Another one from Mr. Ripley ...


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Love the freakout and how Mr.Ripley knows he's been exposed and pathetically tries to cover it up. Reminds me of all the lies my ex would say. :lol

I'm going to have to agree with how annoying Derek's gf in AHX was. Like this sidekick that agrees. I like that actress though, despite her always playing the same "gothgirl" type of characters. She plays a great psycho. Scene from The Craft


----------



## IppikiOokami

7/10 "Are you girls getting high?" :lol

He'd be crushed if he weren't so stupid...


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10

This scene is from the near beginning of *The Chumscrubber* (2005).


----------



## heartofchambers

9.9/10
one of my favorite movies.


----------



## brianwarming

8/10
Me and You and Everyone We Know. Excellent movie.

From the new movie Super


----------



## JayDontCareEh

5/10


----------



## Neutrino

good stuff...8/10.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - *sniffle* old school Disney. They just don't make animated films like this anymore.

As for some new school Disney movies (which is not CGI for once): a very entertaining scene from The Princess and the Frog. Charlotte cracks me up! I love her character. XD!!


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10

A semi-new Disney film, *Mulan* (1998 ).






_(i know all the lyrics to that song, thanks to these girls in high school who would burst out in sing alongs of various disney songs in the halls ... it was actually kind of fun)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I've seen Mulan and the Little Mermaid more times than I care to admit. 7/10






(sorry to break the Disney streak!)


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10

This is a quick part of a scene from *The Shining* (1980). No explanation needed as it makes complete logical sense (*sarcasm*).






This is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## Cest La Vie

8/10 Both funny and disturbing

To keep with the Stanley Kubrick theme..


----------



## IppikiOokami

10/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

4/10 - Sorry, I've become rather sick of Asian cinema in all its forms because my family watches way way too much of it to the point where that's all they literally watch. Don't get me wrong. I like a lot of it - but I just need a break from it these days :hide

Scene of the twins from Oceans 11.


----------



## half jaw

8/10...lol, that's awesome


----------



## IppikiOokami

MojoCrunch said:


> 4/10 - Sorry, I've become rather sick of Asian cinema in all its forms because my family watches way way too much of it to the point where that's all they literally watch. Don't get me wrong. I like a lot of it - but I just need a break from it these days :hide


Hey I understand, watching too much of anything will do that to you.. No need to hide :b


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - :lol Been a while since I last saw this scene.



IppikiOokami said:


> Hey I understand, watching too much of anything will do that to you.. No need to hide :b


Thanks for being understanding. I'm used to most of the fans being not so understanding at times.

Dance scene from Napoleon Dynamite (a very overrated film). "You're just jealous because I'm chatting with babes....all day."


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(gah, this movie! i like that Jamiroquai song though)_

I've always liked the intro scene for *Donnie Darko* (2001) ...






and I've always thought this scene, mainly the dialogue philosophizing about smurfs, was quite something ...






and thinking about it brought me to this video, which i think is pretty interesting _(don't have to rate it, just something for fun to share - what do you think?)_ ...


----------



## bezoomny

BUMP!

I actually dislike this movie as a whole, but the Smurfs scene is cute. 7/10.






A scene that always makes me cry.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Love this movie and the soundtrack. This is one of those "slow clap" kind of scenes.

Been a while since I've posted anything on this thread. Welp, I'm putting in a scene from another super old movie. _Life with Father_ (1947) This play/movie is hilarious and has a lot of great scenes. It's about this family and their life with their crazy (politically incorrect - well...would be considered politically incorrect NOW) father.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10

This is another scene from *Magnolia* (1999) where Moore's character is picking up some prescription medicine at the pharmacy for her ailing husband while in a wrecked emotional state.






_hmph._


----------



## pimkersyf

8/10 women don't say "suck my d***" enough in film or in life lmao!:clap

The Brothers Bloom

Great movie, great actors, one of my absolute faves. "The trick to not feeling cheated is to learn how to cheat". I love this scene so much!:heart Also, I think more than a few of us can relate to the sheltered, socially awkward character Penelope here at SAS! lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

pimkersyf said:


> 8/10 women don't say "suck my d***" enough in film or in life lmao!:clap
> 
> The Brothers Bloom
> 
> Great movie, great actors, one of my absolute faves. "The trick to not feeling cheated is to learn how to cheat". I love this scene so much!:heart Also, I think more than a few of us can relate to the sheltered, socially awkward character Penelope here at SAS! lol


7/10






0.00 - 0.27 - I can pick out thousands of scenes from this film that are brilliant. Shame I cant find the whole scene for the first example as I pretty much broke down in tears when I first watched it. If you haven't watched it he has Schiz and you see his wife watch him as he goes through shock treatment.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - The scene didn't work but I'm still rating this because I love this movie. Especially when he first courts his wife. XD!!

This is a scene from the movie _Temple Grandin_, which is a biopic. The real Temple Grandin was the person that invented the more humane practices of animal slaughter (sorry vegetarians) and developed a lot of new techniques in animal science. She was autistic and was picked on for it but became a very successful person because of it! I think a lot of people with SA can relate to her. I had to choose between her epic monologue about learning differently and this scene. But I chose this scene because of all her facial expressions and reactions.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(it took me awhile to realize that was Clare Danes for some reason)_

This is a quick, but strong scene from *A Beautiful Mind* (2001) that is summed up in this youtube comment: _"Jennifer's husband falls victim to mental illness, she has to do everything herself while taking care of him, their child, and the house, which she does loyally and heroically. Then this.........."_

_*have to directly watch from youtube, sorry*_


----------



## Glue

6/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 Because that was hilarious. Had every ingredient of corny kung-fu flicks ever. I especially loved the zooming.

Funny clip from the movie Half Baked. I wish I could quit my job like this.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(haha ... i want to witness something like that in my lifetime)_

This scene is from *Big Fish* (2003) - one of Tim Burton's best. It's pretty self-explanatory ...






This whole film in general reminds of the time when i was back at the hospital _(they played it my room and it was captivating, which i think was the whole idea)_.


----------



## mrbojangles

8/10, nice scene in a really good movie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

^I was just going to post something from PDL but gave up looking for a good scene. I can never of think of anything for this thread.


----------



## atticusfinch

^ post something from Raging Bull.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Good idea!

I've never seen Raging Bull...:tiptoe


----------



## atticusfinch

^ post something from Superbad.

_(I can predict that you've seen that )_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

^

7.5/10 for PDL...would have been close to perfect representation of someone with SA except for his anger issues...good scene illustrating awkwardness on the phone...Sandler is great...






This is 1 shot...1 shot...


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(this film is such a dystopian adventure. i loved it so much - kind of want to put in the dvd player now. oh, and the unintentional blood splatter on camera, i'm glad they kept it - nice minor touch of realism)_

does anybody remember this gem (aka* Mortal Kombat*, 1995)? 






_"GET OVER HERE!"

"COME HERE."

"WELCOME." **PUNCH**

"GET DOWN HERE."_


----------



## JayDontCareEh

StevenGlansberg said:


> This is 1 shot...1 shot...


Holy crap. *orgasim*



atticusfinch said:


> does anybody remember this gem (aka* Mortal Kombat*, 1995)?


10/10 Nostalgia overload. Sub-Zero and Scorpion are so badass.

Pretty awesome scene from No Country.... This youtube clip is kinda dark and doesn't really do the scene justice, but, it still rocks my world.

Poor doggie, though :blank


----------



## MojoCrunch

atticusfinch said:


> does anybody remember this gem (aka* Mortal Kombat*, 1995)?


Hells yeah. This is why you are awesome. I remember wanting to see this movie in theaters when I was like...8 or 9? (it was actually good unlike the monstrosity that came after it) But my mom only let my older brother and cousins go and I was forced to watch The Babysitter's Club movie instead. :no


----------



## atticusfinch

^ oh my gosh, Mortal Kombat in the theatres? I'd kill to see that.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Me and my friend/kind of roommate used to blast the MK theme in the dorms...hehe...TEST YOUR MIGHT.


----------



## atticusfinch

^ glansberg, is this you and your bud?


----------



## That guy over there

8/10 The dead dog ruined it for me It looked like a dummy :lol

I really have allot of movies to watch from looking at this thread

Ive never actually seen the full movie I have to get round to one day


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> ^ glansberg, is this you and your bud?


Haha...we aren't that cool, unfortunately.


----------



## Glue

That guy over there said:


> .


8/10. Classic

From Always 2.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10

I feel myself turning into this girl when people start to visciously fight. :lol
Scene from Mean Girls.


----------



## mrbojangles

7/10, pretty funny.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10






_"call me sir, goddamnit!"_


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - Not a big _Bueller_ fan, but that scene is perfect. Never fails to make me laugh.

I've actually found myself doing a weird little dance when I'm on the phone sometimes. What can I say? It helps me cope.


----------



## FadeToOne

Spindrift said:


> 10/10 - Not a big _Bueller_ fan, but that scene is perfect. Never fails to make me laugh.
> 
> I've actually found myself doing a weird little dance when I'm on the phone sometimes. What can I say? It helps me cope.


8/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

Whoa, wrong movie.

7.5/10 - I like the 60's look to it and the music. Pulls the scene together. Ending felt awkward though.

Best scene from Sixteen Candles.


----------



## mrbojangles

2/10, sorry but I don't like this movie.


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Initially, I didn't care for the ending of that movie, but I think I've come around to it. All the same, I wasn't as crazy about _The Wrestler_ as other people were.






Silent Bob drops some science on Holden.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - We all need a Silent Bob in our lives to give us the facts of life.

From Friday.


----------



## IppikiOokami

8/10


----------



## TenYears

Spindrift said:


> 7/10 - Initially, I didn't care for the ending of that movie, but I think I've come around to it. All the same, I wasn't as crazy about _The Wrestler_ as other people were.
> 
> Silent Bob drops some science on Holden.


One of the greatest scenes from one of the greatest movies I've ever seen (Chasing Amy). It has me LMAO every time, but then also getting a little misty eyed, because it's true...it's all so very, very true...


----------



## TenYears

StevenGlansberg said:


>


This reminds me of me back when I had friends, in h/s. We were the stoners, the ones that hung out just across the street from the h/s during open lunch, at the junior college campus, just on the other side of the shrubs that seperated the 2 campuses. We did s___ like this during our lunch hour, sometimes for 2 hours, & then stumbled back into class. Or just said f___ it & went to the beach for the rest of the day.

I've never seen that movie, but the guy that's stoned out of his mind reminds me of me then. That was 25 years ago. Wow. WTF.


----------



## kesker

7/10 Road rage at its finest. Robert Loggia goes off.....


----------



## arpeggiator

9/10 I can't stand tailgating either.

In this scene Allan (Woody Allen) goes to the museum to meet women. He tries to approach a girl...


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10






Yuppies, man.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _('that's right and i thought that was really sexy' ... *chuckles*)_

This is another scene from *Kill Bill* (Vol. 1), 2003. The Bride aka Black Mumba _(code name)_ aka Beatrix Kiddo (played by Thurman) is seeking revenge from her former colleagues of assassins that turned against her. This is a fight scene between her and one of the former colleagues, Vernita Green aka Copperhead _(code name)_...






As someone said, this is how you start a movie. This movie is just excellent.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

9.5/10...indeed...






I need to watch this again...the music...


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(i think i may check this out)_

A scene from *Ordinary People* (1980).






he is so apprehensive, it almost hurts to watch.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 - That's me. 






I love how quickly the tone of the scene changes in the last thirty seconds.


----------



## Glue

2/10.


----------



## IppikiOokami

3/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10 - "You think you're the only one that gets POed in a rage. I can break ****!!" Tough love therapy. Love it.

Scene from the movie Then and Now


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> 8/10 - That's me.


that's also part human, kid 

(unfortunately)



MojoCrunch said:


> Scene from the movie Then and Now


7/10

This is the end scene from *The Squid and The Whale *(2005). It's about a family going through a divorce and takes place in the mid/late 80's New York City. This is where Walt (Eisenberg) finally remembers that his mother has always been there for him after basically shunning her away and taking the father's side for almost throughout the whole film (the father is a complete pretentious, self-righteous ***, by the way)






I'm not happy with this ending, though ...


----------



## Spindrift

6.5/10 - Hm. I can... kind of tell that it's a good scene, but this is also one of those instances in which the impact/significance is somewhat lost on those who haven't seen the rest of the film, like me.

Edit: Alright, maybe that clip was a bit much. Here's something a little easier:


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Peter Sellers is always a win.
LOL!


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - Have you seen the outtakes for that scene? Laughed my *** off, man.

Second attempt at a Barton Fink clip. First one was too long, I think.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10 - This scene is so Jew York (please take no offense - you know what I mean in terms of films portrayals of things). :lol at that guy wanting to GTFO there! I would too.

Sorry I couldn't think of anything really grand to post.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(i've always wanted to do that to a guy. man, i haven't seen this since the time it came out ... rate mostly based on nostalgic reasons)_

This is a scene from *The Virgin Suicides* (1999).

_(start from 1:40 mins into it)_






...


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - I love the music and everything in this scene. The whole 'everything went wrong' mistake kind of looming over everyone. The scene that starts the major conflict in the story.

I'm posting this scene from Mean Girls (which I think has lots of great scenes) because it defines *****y teen girl rage in humorous over-the-top fashion that's so very true. I always crack up when I see this.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10...I <3 her...






This movie went from underrated to overrated and then back to underrated.


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(gyllenhaal has extra goggly eyes here)_

This is a scene from the film *Thirteen* (2003). I think Evan Rachel Wood is my favourite ~child star.

_(watch from 6:40 to 8:15 mins)_






i had a moment like that with mom long ago. dear gosh, being a mom must be hard.


----------



## Spindrift

6.5/10 - One of those young teen girl things that I can't quite relate to, I think. Almost (I'm sure I had a similar moment once), but not quite.






This scene floored me the first time I watched it.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - At the start of the scene I was starting to get a headache but it really came together in the end.

Scene from Scarface. Love that mean little accent. :lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

9/10 Love that movie, i love how much he swears and the accent.... hilarious.

"You talking to me?" from "Taxi Driver" (1976) Scene from one of my favourite films...


----------



## kesker

10/10 Dinero in fine form
This movie has some of the best dialogue I've ever witnessed in a movie. From Glenn Gary Glenn Ross


----------



## Choci Loni

Haven't seen the film, but 9/10 for that scene- badass!

The freakishly unnerving and dark, moody opening scene of "A Clockwork Orange"


----------



## Glue

3/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

6/10 - Two things I'm laughing about. (a) I knew you were going to post something like this and I was right. (b) LOL! There was so much stuff going on in that. I was cracking up throughout the whole thing. Especially all the cats and that girls head getting stuck in that lamp. Like WTF!

A lot of people hated the Scott Pilgrim movie for some reason. I thought it was great and did what a lot of movies TRIED to do but failed.


----------



## crystaltears

6/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - So many truths in this scene. I love it!

I don't know if this has been posted already. I apologize in advance if it has.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10 Elias is so funny. Did people like this movie? I thought it was great...

I need to think of one...


----------



## Spindrift

StevenGlansberg said:


> Did people like this movie? I thought it was great...


It's only my favorite KS movie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

This movie should have been better...THE MUSIC!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Spindrift said:


> It's only my favorite KS movie.


And your thoughts on the first one?


----------



## Spindrift

StevenGlansberg said:


> And your thoughts on the first one?


It's not without its flaws, obviously, but it's still awesome.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Spindrift said:


> It's not without its flaws, obviously, but it's still awesome.


Cool, just making sure you're not one of the people that thinks the first one sucks. 8)


----------



## Spindrift

Yeah, but on the flip side, I'm not a Mallrats guy. Weaksauce.

7.5/10 - I don't care for that shaky camera thing, and from what I've seen of MoF, there's a lot of that. Denzel rocks, though.






I can't recall if this has been posted already, but **** it, it's worth posting twice.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10 - Oops!

Edit, previous scene I posted was incomplete and they got rid of the best part. Pivotal scene in the movie Sleepers.


----------



## Glue

9/10. Never seen that movie before.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(kind of want to watch it)_

the intro scene from *Harold and Maude* (1971). It's kind of slow, but excellent nonetheless.






_"I suppose you think﻿ that's very funny﻿ Harold"_


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - LOL! Harold is adorable. Yes, even when doing things like that.

Scene from the movie Persepolis. This scene really resonates with me because I swear my adolescence was exactly like this. Doing sneaky things to get heavy metal records, getting yelled at by religious adults, and rocking out in my room. I absolutely love how the two mean Sisters were animated so that it looks like they slithered. Let me tell you, having this exact same thing happen to me as a child I can tell you the portrayal of those niqab-ed sisters was very accurate.


----------



## Spindrift

9.5/10 - Very cool. Going to have to check that one out.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Dead Poets Society. A movie loved by hipsters world wide. But look at all the actors we recognize in their younger days! Robin Williams is awesome though. Perfect for this role as quirky unconventional teacher.

Scene from the movie KIDS. Although vulgar, I appreciate the honest and hilarious juxtaposition of this whole scene. Please watch from the beginning ALL the way to 7:18. I know it's long but you'll have to watch the whole thing through to get to those fun (and ridiculous) parts.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Wow thanks! I feel that KIDS is probably the only 'teens going crazy' movie that is actually somewhat accurate, unique, and well done. It's the only good one of its kind. Sorry atticusf, I Thirteen was pretty good too, but Thirteen didn't have **** on KIDS. Had a good message about consequences and described people like that. Funny thing is because I too knew people just like the kids in this movie and this movie takes me back to my past where I lived in a similar environment. However, I never participated in any sexual acts. RIP Harold Hunter and Justin Pierce.

5/10 - Sorry man, hairy and naked Robbin Williams was too much for me!

Train track scene from Stand By Me. A great movie (with River Phoenix in his adorable younger years before he got hot and then eventually passed. RIP River Phoenix )


----------



## MojoCrunch

I like Robbin Williams, but him naked and hairy was just...GAHHH!

7.5/10 - "You're not sleeping with it, are you Ray?" :lol

Cate Blanchett playing Bob Dylan in the movie I'm Not There. This is why I love Cate Blanchett. Effin' great scene.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

MojoCrunch said:


> Wow thanks! I feel that KIDS is probably the only 'teens going crazy' movie that is actually somewhat accurate, unique, and well done. It's the only good one of its kind. Sorry atticusf, I Thirteen was pretty good too, but Thirteen didn't have **** on KIDS. Had a good message about consequences and described people like that. Funny thing is because I too knew people just like the kids in this movie and this movie takes me back to my past where I lived in a similar environment. However, I never participated in any sexual acts. RIP Harold Hunter and Justin Pierce.
> 
> 5/10 - Sorry man, hairy and naked Robbin Williams was too much for me!
> 
> Train track scene from Stand By Me. A great movie (with River Phoenix in his adorable younger years before he got hot and then eventually passed. RIP River Phoenix )


KIDS was so awkward to watch. I picked it out with my roommates last year, having never seen it, only heard it was good and about 20 minutes in they started giving me weird looks. I don't even think we finished it.

Stand By Me is one of the GOATs...I couldn't find any real good scenes on youtube though. The train scene is about it.


----------



## MojoCrunch

StevenGlansberg said:


> KIDS was so awkward to watch. I picked it out with my roommates last year, having never seen it, only heard it was good and about 20 minutes in they started giving me weird looks. I don't even think we finished it


I think once you get past that gross beginning scene when Telly is uhh...doing it with that girl - it becomes a little less awkward. But then you get to that fight scene. The whole time I watched KIDS, the first time, I just wanted to grab each of this kids and shake them like "wtf! MAN!" The movie was very vulgar and obviously it got banned in quite a few places. But there was something honest about it. I don't know what draws me to this movie. That odd familiarity. Same with the movie Gummo, also written by Harmony Korine. Movie is weird and vulgar as well, yet I had this odd familiarity with it that caused me to just love it.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 I'm sure I would appreciate it a lot more if I saw the whole movie.

The ending of my favourite movie of all time. I know it's a bit long.
SPOILER ALERT!


----------



## Choci Loni

Doctor/Doctor

(8/10 for those who don't speak Doctorish)


----------



## Spindrift

9.5/10






Ralph Fiennes plays a schizophrenic man, and in this scene he recalls the time he spent in a mental institution.

Cronenberg, man.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Oh, I like that one! Seems like an interesting movie. I have to add it to my all too long list of movies that I should check out.

One of the better scenes from 12 Monkeys. I love the concept of this film, and if every scene had had this kind of standard, it would truly be an amazing masterpiece. Sadly that's not the case, but it's still good though.


----------



## Spindrift

NBC Universal strikes again.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Sorry couldn't watch it.
But an automatic 6.5/10 because it's from 12 monkeys.

Tumultuous scene from School Ties. Oh the irony of this scene.


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - Don't really care for Brendan Fraser or Chris O'Donnell, but I want to see this movie now.






From *The Usual Suspects*. Verbal talks about Keyser Söze's past.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(even though i'm about confused with this scene, i kind of want to watch)_

This is a scene from *The Science of Sleep* (2007).

_(start from 5:20 mins into video until the end)_






(in retrospect, his character is such a jerk)


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Especially the last line is hilarious :lol

My favorite scene from Before Sunset


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(i can't watch this film, i just want to leave it at Before Sunrise)_

a continuation of the last scene I had posted ...

_(stop at 4:30 mins)_


----------



## Choci Loni

@atticusfinch

I think you should watch Before Sunset though. It's actually a bit more depth to the dialogue and it continues the story in the best way possible really. I was a bit worried about Sunset ruining the open ending of Sunrise, but I was wrong. Just saying


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> From *The Usual Suspects*. Verbal talks about Keyser Söze's past.


my friends and i crapped ourselves while watching the final scene. we got a little bored with the film throughout the whole viewing ...it was kind of slow and we didn't know where it was going, but then BAM - one of the greatest twist ever. those last words at the end of the film are so chilling. and the disappearing of that pseudo limp was just chilling too. chilling, chilling, _chilling_.

7/10 for the scene, btw.



Choci Loni said:


> @atticusfinch
> 
> I think you should watch Before Sunset though. It's actually a bit more depth to the dialogue and it continues the story in the best way possible really. I was a bit worried about Sunset ruining the open ending of Sunrise, but I was wrong. Just saying


yes, that's what everyone says ... i'll just let Sunrise marinate a little longer in my mind.


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> my friends and i crapped ourselves while watching the final scene. we got a little bored with the film throughout the whole viewing ...it was kind of slow and we didn't know where it was going, but then BAM - one of the greatest twist ever. those last words at the end of the film are so chilling. and the disappearing of that pseudo limp was just chilling too. chilling, chilling, _chilling_.


Yeeeeeeeeeeeees, I was watching that one earlier, too. Easily one of the best endings ever. I didn't want to post it for fear of spoiling it for people who haven't seen it. Such a huge mind-****, man.


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeees, I was watching that one earlier, too. Easily one of the best endings ever. I didn't want to post it for fear of spoiling it for people who haven't seen it. Such a huge mind-****, man.


if you enjoyed this ending, watch *Primal Fear* (1996) with a young Ed Norton _(and Richard Gere)_. have you seen it? it is so good. the thing is that there's two twists. one in the middle of the film, and than that twist gets elaborated on at the very end. such a psychological thriller.

also, i think i need to watch Spider _(never heard of it before, but i adore Fiennes as an actor and it looks quite interesting and something that i'd watch)._


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> if you enjoyed this ending, watch *Primal Fear* (1996) with a young Ed Norton _(and Richard Gere)_. have you seen it? it is so good. the thing is that there's two twists. one in the middle of the film, and than that twist gets elaborated on at the very end. such a psychological thriller.


That one's on HBO all the time, but I've only caught small parts of it. I sort of wrote it off as another courtroom blah blah drama order in the court thing. Guess I'll give it a serious viewing the next time I see it on.

(_Richard Gere? no wai. I just saw_ *The Jackal*_, so I've met my Gere quota for this month._)



atticusfinch said:


> also, i think i need to watch Spider _(never heard of it before, but i adore Fiennes as an actor and it looks quite interesting and something that i'd watch)._


I just saw it for the first time a day or two ago. Initially, I had no idea what the **** was going on. Jumped in somewhere in the middle of the film. Miranda Richardson plays three different roles, so that didn't help matters.

I watched it again, though, and it all clicked, especially with the ending. So good. 
I'm something of a Fiennes fan, too, and his performance in Spider is easily my favorite. SO GOOD!


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> a continuation of the last scene I had posted ...
> 
> _(stop at 4:30 mins)_


10/10 - Funny, sad, pathetic, and touching all at the same time. But somebody needs to shoot that horse. Good lord. Nightmares.

And I like friendly and unpretentious boobs as well, so it gets a 10.






Up yours, Petey.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - LOL! There are people that need to be told this.

Scene after Esther walks into 'parents' having sex in the kitchen.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> also, i think i need to watch Spider _(never heard of it before, but i adore Fiennes as an actor and it looks quite interesting and something that i'd watch)._


It is so crappy fyi.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - FLCL has good scenes but this one isn't it. Ahh...this brings back memories. I remember watching FLCL at like...midnight. And it took me forever to grasp the concept of it. I loved the soundtrack of it and what the whole series tried to do. However, sometimes when anime gets too random and chaotic is gets to me (hence, why I've always disliked Haruko, even though I thought it was awesome how her guitar turned into a all these different things).

Fast-paced action in Banlieu 13. My brother actually tried to learn parkour. Crazy stuff.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Bonzu said:


> That's what i love about anime like this; it gets so nonsensical and absurd i just love it.


Conversely, that's kind of what I began hating about anime (aside from the dreaded otaku's). But thankfully not all anime is like that and not all anime fans are like the *cringe* otaku's.

9/10 - That was f***ed up. Film looks old. What movie is that?

Warning: Slightly gory. The nurse scene from Silent Hill and as we know, I'm an SH superfan.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Bonzu said:


> it's "13 tzameti" (basically 13 13) and it's actually from 2005 so yeah it's real old


Wow. Was waaaaay off. Oops...:teeth

10/10 - It may have been posted before since there are a lot of Full Metal Jacket Fans on this thread.

Scene from the Sandlot. For us kids this was a scandalous scene.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(like Eraserhead, this film gave me a major headache for reasons much more obvious)_

This is a scene from *Dear Wendy* (2005) in the near beginning.

_(start from 1:45 mins into video until 4:50 mins)_






pacifist with a gun dubbed Wendy.


----------



## atticusfinch

clip one - 7.5/10, clip two - 8.5/10 _(i need to watch Memento again because I did not understand what was going on)_

This is a scene from *Being John Malkovich* (1999).






_(do not *ever* go into your own portal if you find it behind a dumpster or wherever - it'll be a frightening experience)_


----------



## Spindrift

Malkovich/Malkovich - Malkovich Malkovich! Malkovich Malkovich Malkovich... Malkovich!

*ahem*

10/10 - I'd hate to be a puppeteer. Just a thought.






Lester quits his job. Spectacularly.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Where has Kevin spacey been lately amirite?


----------



## Spindrift

I heard he lives underground now.


----------



## MojoCrunch

My favorite scene in both "Being John" and "American Beauty". _Malkovich...maaalkovich!_


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(the suburban jungle music in that film)_

This is a small scene from *Empire Records *(1995). It's a pretty cliché _'for the love of music'_ story, but it's puts me in a good youthful mood.






i'd like to work in an independent record shop.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - I would love to be part of a GWAR show. :lol This movie tends to be forgotten. I can always count on you to remember movies like this.

Scene of the best character from Mean Girls. Sorry. I couldn't find a better quality of this scene.


----------



## atticusfinch

^

_The G's silent when I sneak through your door.
And make love to your woman on the bathroom floor.
I don't play it like Shaggy, you'll know it was me.
Cause the next time you see her she'll be like 'OOH! KEVIN G!'​_
... such poetic words, huh cruncher?


----------



## MojoCrunch

atticusfinch said:


> ^
> 
> _The G's silent when I sneak through your door.
> And make love to your woman on the bathroom floor.
> I don't play it like Shaggy, you'll know it was me.
> Cause the next time you see her she'll be like 'OOH! KEVIN G!'​_
> 
> ... such poetic words, huh cruncher?


You heard what he said finch, "_All you sucker MC's aint got nothing on me from my grades to my lines you can't touch Kevin g..._"


----------



## atticusfinch

^ one last thing before we leave the topic of Mean Girls ...






i went to high school with that boy in the last bit. in fact, last week i saw him twice at my university - he goes there too, i guess.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10

This is a moment from *Requiem For A Dream* (2000).

_(both need to be directly watched from youtube, sorry)_






and i like how it goes back to it in the end ...

_(stop at 0:30 secs into)_


----------



## Cest La Vie

10/10 Good movie





Sorry if you're not a fan of musicals!


----------



## nicole81

Its awesome movie , I give 7/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

5.5/10 - Sorry, I'm not a huge fan of musicals. Though I love Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter. 

Scene from Life is Beautiful. This is set in WWII and is the part where the dad is translating everything incorrectly in German to prevent his son from finding out the horrible truth about everything going on.


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - Balls of steel, man.






From *Spirited Away*. This is why staircases freak me out sometimes.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - First time I saw this scene I laughed. I had the same exact thing happen to me when I was 8, only I ended up with a dislocated shoulder.

Flashback scene from Friday. What intimidating background music. And Chris Tucker's face. XD!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

7.5/10 Someones a big _Friday_ fan, huh 
Chris Tucker is so annoyingly awesome...


----------



## MojoCrunch

JayDontCareEh said:


> 7.5/10 Someones a big _Friday_ fan, huh
> Chris Tucker is so annoyingly awesome...


Just the first two Friday movies. I prefer the Next Friday. And yeah, Friday is the only movie I can even tolerate Chris Tucker in. I love Rush Hour but he is so annoying. Sorry, CT fans.


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(i wish this film wasn't so long - my least favourite of Tarantino's. also, i really like this moment, minus Travolta's little blown kiss at the end ... *shudders*)_

This is another _(very short)_ scene from *Dear Wendy* (2005).

_(start from 6:05 mins until 7:10 mins)_


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10 - I'll have to check this movie out. It's odd hearing Jamie Bell in an American accent. I still look at him as Billy Elliot.

Scene from The Outsiders. And I'm one of the few people that actually liked the movie because of the book.


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10


----------



## bezoomny

5/10. No one is better than Robert Mitchum.


----------



## IppikiOokami

bezoomny said:


> 5/10. No one is better than Robert Mitchum


You got me there.. I still think De Niro did a good job though.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

MojoCrunch said:


> Just the first two Friday movies. I prefer the Next Friday. And yeah, Friday is the only movie I can even tolerate Chris Tucker in. I love Rush Hour but he is so annoying. Sorry, CT fans.


Yeah CT's an acquired taste, for sure. Still plan on checking out those _Friday_ movies some time, though. I've been hearing people talk about them years now - feel like I'm missing out...



atticusfinch said:


> 8.5/10 _(i wish this film wasn't so long - my least favourite of Tarantino's. also, i really like this moment, minus Travolta's little blown kiss at the end ... *shudders*)_


Least favorite? :fall But it stars John Travolta!?! hmmmmm... *half kidding* 
But yeah, JT all tweaked out on heroin blowing kisses is a little cringe-inducing.


----------



## Glue

8/10 @bezoomny's clip


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10

this is a scene from *American Psycho* (1999). never have i ever seen an literary character _(Patrick Bateman)_ portrayed to a tee.






heh, look at the boy - he's so pressed, jealous, and sweaty, i love it. he deserves it _(well, he deserves a lot more than that, but i will take any chance of seeing him choke)_.


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 I love that scene!

Okay, this isn't the best scene of the movie, but simply the best one I could find.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Love this crazy movie. Had very creative animation and the soundtrack is wonderful. Just don't like this particular scene. I liked opening credits and the raining frogs scene. :lol The best character from that whole movie was that little Italian mouse guy.

From the movie "All I Wanna Do" also known as "The Hairy Bird" in other countries.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

8/10 - Seemed pretty funny, might have to check that one out.

"Slapshot" (1977)


----------



## zomgz

^ LOL 8/10 - Loved the ending to that scene.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Trinity's most [email protected]$$ moment. Being 11 and this being my very first experience watching "bullet-time" I obviously was in awe.

Another scene from All I Wanna Do. Well....at least I think this was funny. Oh yeah, if anyone wants to know what the deal is with the one girl and the box during the obvious class distraction, it's because the teacher is actually a creep that hits on students. It's a plan they have of trying to put dirty magazines in his briefcase to get him fired.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(i'm curious to see this)_

This is a scene from *Elephant* (2003).

_(start from 5:50 mins until 7:50 mins)_






_(long shots with no cuts are delicious)_


----------



## MojoCrunch

6.5/10 - Aside from the actual shot, the scene didn't do much for me. Isn't that the kid from Lords of Dogtown?

The only thing funny about Grandma's Boy. This guy just cracked me up in every scene he was in. XD!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

6/10 - I kinda like that movie, but i always found that guy and his robot voice a tad annoying. :lol

Wouldn't be surprised if this has already been posted, but whatever!
Pulp Fiction (1994)


----------



## Godless1

10/10 Video wasn't working, but who hasn't seen Pulp Fiction multiple times?


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 

This has to be even more absurd than anything Hollywood could cobble together. But so entertaining. SLIDING HORSES UNDER TRUCKS FTW! Personally I think everyone needs to watch this ;]


----------



## tropic

this is one of my favorite films...it breaks my heart everytime I watch it. It's simply brilliant. Sorry about the depression...you can always watch the video in my quote if you need a good laugh 



xTKsaucex said:


> 7/10
> 
> This has to be even more absurd than anything Hollywood could cobble together. But so entertaining. SLIDING HORSES UNDER TRUCKS FTW! Personally I think everyone needs to watch this ;]


9/10

1:37 2:08 4:30 :clap

LOL wtf...almost 5 minutes of pure absurdity. It made me laught a lot so, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Chairman Dan

^ That whole film is a 10/10. It changed how i watch movies.

A sociopathic Viggo Mortensen in _Eastern Promises_. Utterly brilliant:


----------



## MojoCrunch

First of all :rofl on actually putting up a fight scene for an Indian movie. I've seen a lot of crazy Indian fight scenes, but that one was probably best. Nice TK!

7.5/10 - Love how he put the cigarette out on his tongue.

Scene from Mona Lisa Smile.


----------



## kesker

7/10 never seen this

I stayed up late on night with my parents when i was 6 or 7 and watched this. It scared the sh*t out of me. Didn't sleep for a month.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 - I'd also be horrified if someone served me tomatoes. Bleh.






Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 eek

This is a scene from *Of Mice and Men* (1992).

_*sorry, needs to be watched directly from youtube*_


----------



## Spindrift

Don't you delete that, finchy. Keep calm and carry on.*

*Unless you were actually responding to my post, in which case I'll be the one doing the deleting.


----------



## atticusfinch

_*gasps*_

you! you little youknowwhat blocker (well, actually i'm the youknowwhat blocker, but whatever)

i'll rate your clip if you rate mine?


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> i'll rate your clip if you rate mine?


Deal. I just need to find another clip...

10/10 - Natch. Love Malkovich. Been meaning to see this movie (loved the book), but I've never gotten around to it. 






This blows my mind every single time, man.


----------



## atticusfinch

^ 10/10 _(i squealed when i noticed the pup at the very end, had to watch it three times - what is this movie? also, 7/10 for Trainspotting clip - i got that film for Christmas a few years ago from my mom... yep.)_

- everything's back to normal -

This is another scene from *Thumbsucker* (2005).






dear gosh, little boys.


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> _(i squealed when i noticed the pup at the very end, had to watch it three times - what is this movie?)_


The Room

It's so... brilliantly bad. Every time I watch it there's a line or a shot that I hadn't noticed before, and it just floors me. It'll change your life, man.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 The Thumbsucker scene was alright


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - :lol For some reason I thought that scene was cute and adorable in a way. I'll have to watch this flick.

Edit: Scene from Robin Hood Men In Tights. Lots of good scenes from this movie.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Hehe 8/10. That movie is good.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Oh, I laughed my head off when I saw this some years ago. Yes, many scenes are great. I liked that scene where John consults with the witch as well :lol

Edit: Gah, I'm slow. 9/10 for the Kill Bill scene as well. It could've been ridiculous, but with Tarantino in charge it becomes awesome instead


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Crazy old movie. I liked it. When that figure was standing there I was getting really nervous. But then he turned him around and his face was all scrunched up and I just went XD!! Was a very interesting dream sequence.

More scenes from "The War". I love the Lipnicki kids. I'll put both scenes with them in it.




This scene is so sweet. Makes me tear up a little.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(cruncher, i'm really curious to want see this)_

This is another scene from *Ordinary People* (1980).

_(start from 1:00 mins until 3:10 mins)_






i think conrad is one of my favourite characters in film.


----------



## Pangur Ban

7/10

Start at 1:16.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - Fantasia. The most epic Disney classic. 

Scene from the movie Saved!


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10 - The head crack actually got a wince and an _'ooh!'_ out of me. Been there, man.






From *The Salton Sea*. Danny and Jimmy go to pick up some eight-balls from Bobby.


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ mental to say the least.  7/10






Harry is like the king pin of bosses who gets his way all the time so when a hit man decides to go rouge he lashes out  -you'll have to watch on youtube though

Theres too many scenes I'd like to post XD


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - One of my favorite scenes from In Bruges. Harry is an awesome character.






From *A Man for All Seasons*. The YouTube description does a good job of summing this scene up:

_A scene from the 1966 movie "A Man for All Seasons". Thomas More has been imprisoned for refusing to sign the Act of Succession recognizing Anne Boleyn's offspring as the legal heirs to the throne of England. Here he has been called before Secretary Cromwell, the Duke of Norfolk, and a bishop from the new Church of England. They try to get him to sign the Act, whether by threat or reason (Cromwell and the bishop) or by plea to friendship (Norfolk). More refuses to sign._


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - Thomas the 18th century bada**, knowing how to say just the right thing. :lol at Cromwell getting mad.

What to do when almost caught for cheating on an exam:


----------



## tropic

:lol Awesome 9/10

In Bruges has some great scenes, so I apologize if someone already posted this.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(... oh dear god)_

This is a scene from *Little Children* (2006).






and the best part of this scene is cut off right at the very end _(it's where everyone joyfully jumps back into the pool, continues to swim and play like that awkward occurrence did not just happen)_.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - AWKWAAAAAAARD. :eek I'm interested in seeing this movie. But I'm kinda scared to at the same time.

Disclaimer: Sorry if this scene is a little disturbing. But it has always stuck in my mind.
THAT scene from the movie _One Hour Photo.
_


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - Love that movie. 2002 was a good year for Robin Williams. _

(See Little Children if you get the chance. One of my favorites.)

_




From *In the Loop*. After fudging up an interview with BBC Radio in which he states that a war in the Middle East in "unforeseeable", Minister for International Development Simon Foster (Tom Hollander) receives a visit from Malcolm Tucker (Peter Capaldi), the PM's spin doctor.


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(oh my god, who is this guy?!)_

This is a scene from *The Goodbye Girl* (1977). Are you decent?


----------



## ShyViolet

9/10 - Good movie. 

This is from a movie called *Waiting* (2005). The person who uploaded it put a weird sound over the F words.


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10 - Fred Willard is awesome.






From *Monster's Ball*. Having taken all the abuse he can from his father, Hank (Billy Bob Thornton), Sonny (Heath Ledger) pulls a gun on him.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(i still don't know how i feel about this film [caught it late one night, so maybe that's a factor], but this moment is very profound)_

This is a scene from *Full Metal Jacket* (1987) - as with the whole film, there's some use of vile words here _(... just a warning)_.


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> as with the whole film, there's some use of vile words here _(... just a warning)_


You know... I probably should've thought of including something like this when I posted that scene from *In the Loop*.

Whoops.


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 One of the best scenes from Full Metal Jacket :yes


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - I'm not really a fan of those types of movies, so I'm surprised I enjoyed that clip. Very cool.






I said this the last time I posted a scene from *No Country*, and I'll say it again - Chigurh is ****ing terrifying.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - Saw this movie with my dad a long time ago. And ugh, such a creepy guy. You just freeze up. The counter guy is just digging his hole. Anyway, it's memorable dialogue.

Scene from the movie _Pretty Persuasion._


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(this is why teachers should stay in their staff room when not teaching)_

This is a scene from *Lars and The Real Girl *(2007). Just when his sister and brother-in-law think that he is finally getting better/socializing, the following happens ...

_*i apologize, must watch directly from youtube*_


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10 - Whoa. Yeah, the expression on my face pretty much matched those of Gus and Karin. Just, uh... Whoa.






From *Mystic River*. An explanation isn't really required, you'll get it as you watch.

(_Sorry, embedding is disabled. Going to have to watch it straight from YouTube._)


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(i hope that wasn't the ending - i've always been curious to fully watch the whole thing)_

This is a scene from *2001: A Space Odyssey* (1968 ) - a computer, Hal 9000, is giving attitude to poor Dave.

*again, I apologize - must watch through the 'tube*


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> _(i hope that wasn't the ending - i've always been curious to fully watch the whole thing)_


Narp, that event acts as the catalyst for the rest of the film.

I like to think of Mystic River as a two hour episode of Law & Order: SVU. But, you know... Better.


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 (or possibly 11/10) Best science fiction film ever. I love HAL.

{youtube]dcd3RXH_IAM[/youtube]


----------



## rockyraccoon

Couldn't quite figure out what you posted.


----------



## tropic

9/10 I haven't watched the movie but that scene is amazingly well done...intense and twisted. Reminded me of the torture scene from Reservoir Dogs.






I really like this scene from Beetlejuice


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Love Beetlejuice.  The red haired lady will ALWAYS be the mom in Home Alone though.

Scene from the 70's version of the movie _Sybil_. This movie is based off of a woman that had 16 different personalities. It's one of the few movies that disturbed the hell out of me. This is the scene with her and her doctor discussing one of the personalities she embodies. What sucks is that they cut off the scene at the end where she's in a corner sucking her thumb in a fetal position showing how severe things are.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Ugh, I hate seeing guys with hot long hair cut it all off! Ironically, I've always wondered what it would be like to shave my head in front of a mirror just like that. :um Oh well, I like this movie a lot as well.

Mean girls BEFORE mean girls. Note the small similarities.


----------



## FadeToOne

atticusfinch said:


> 7/10 _(i've never heard of this one before, i'll check it out sometime)_
> 
> This is a scene from *The 25th Hour* (2002). It's a flashback of when Monty and Naturelle had first met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(that was kind of creepy, but i wouldn't mind if Ed Norton had strolled by my school during lunch time and started chatting me up)_


7/10....he kinda is too old for her lol.






Deaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaath


----------



## Chaos Plus

5/10


----------



## lonelychick26

6/10





Favorite scene from my favorite movie.


----------



## kesker

9/10 a truly disturbing commentary of a movie

Speaking of disturbing...


----------



## Chaos Plus

7/10 Not that freaky but still good.


----------



## tropic

10/10 :lol poor guy






Scene/song from The Nightmare Before Christmas. Always loved that movie, even though it used to scare me a bit when I was little.


----------



## FadeToOne

tropic said:


> 10/10 :lol poor guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scene/song from The Nightmare Before Christmas. Always loved that movie, even though it used to scare me a bit when I was little.


10/10. rocks my socks.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Classic scene from Braveheart. 

RIP Brittney Murphy


----------



## MojoCrunch

atticusfinch said:


> ^ this is very eerie, cruncher - i was going to post that scene!


I guess great minds think alike. 8)

Funny when you have that intention to post something and someone is thinking of posting the exact same thing at the same time. I think the same happened in another "Rate..." thread.


----------



## ShyViolet

10/10 - Awesome. 

*Falling Down* (1993)


----------



## tropic

9/10 :lol he's right.





From "Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas"


----------



## viv

8/10.


----------



## Mileena

revenge is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!

START AT 1:24, STOP AT 3:32
sorry about that


----------



## tropic

7.5/10 I wanna see that movie


----------



## Mileena

atticusfinch said:


> 7/10
> 
> _*my last post was skipped from being rated roll), so take two*_
> 
> This is a scene from *The Graduate* (1967), right before the affair between Benjamin and Mrs. Robinson begins.


I'm so sooooooo sorry Atticus :blush:blush:blush
7/10
well... the next person will have to rate it again anyway I guess


----------



## FadeToOne

atticusfinch said:


> 7/10
> 
> _*my last post was skipped from being rated roll), so take two*_
> 
> This is a scene from *The Graduate* (1967), right before the affair between Benjamin and Mrs. Robinson begins.


8/10...uncomfortable yet hilarious.






Scary Movie 1 ending


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

atticusfinch said:


> 7/10 _(that's funny)_
> 
> This is the end scene from *Gangs of New York* (2002), one of my favourite endings of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me feel pretty overwhelmed.


9/10 Great ending, and the film as a whole is pretty good.

*Schindlers List* (1993)


----------



## Rosedubh

9/10 I now realise that I'm a piece of ****!


----------



## rockyraccoon

8/10 Very well done; the actors on stage, the audience


----------



## kindasorta

One of my favorite scenes ever, so much is going on besides the dialogue. The only full clip of the scene I found has very low audio levels for some reason but here it is:

10/10






And then there is the climax scene of the movie London, this movie is highly under-rated and Jason Statham's acting skills are also under-rated (albeit he tends to choose to make not so splendid choices on his acting roles so his actual skill goes unnoticed):

9/10


----------



## Onomatopoeia

3 O'Clock High (Bully Scene)


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10

From *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind* (2004).


----------



## ShyViolet

10/10

*The Manchurian Candidate* (1962)


----------



## Spindrift

10/10


----------



## rockyraccoon

9/10


----------



## rickthegreat

9/10

I think that's one of the most memorable scenes from that movie. The voice-over really had an effect. "I have no idea to this day what those two Italian ladies were signing about. Thruth is I don't wanna know. Some things are better left unsaid...And for the briefest of moments every last man at Shawshank felt free." The whole scene was funny, really sweet and moving.

I have to put the coffee scene from Heat. The only thing that keeps me from quoting and parodying this scene more is my inability to do impressions and my sense of decency. I found a clip that includes the 2 minute run-down that leads to the coffee scene. Pretty memorable. Very cool scene.


----------



## atticusfinch

_7/10_

From *Fast Times At Ridgemont High* _(1982)_.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

9/10 - That was funny!

Stand By Me (1986)


----------



## rickthegreat

9/10

Good Will Hunting


----------



## theskeptical

6/10

Watchmen


----------



## atticusfinch

5/10 _(although, i didn't understand this ... film? comic? story? yeah.)_

From *Lars and the Real Girl* _(2007)_.






_(oh, man. this scene has so much meaning for me at the moment.)_


----------



## rockyraccoon

8/10 I've never seen that movie but I liked how he cheered her up; very genuine.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(I'm not going to lie, Mr. Pink's personal views on tipping always got me thinking)_

From *Leon: The Professional* _(1994)_.

_"A cadre of DEA agents storm the building, led by a sharp-suited and drug-addicted Norman "Stan" Stansfield (Gary Oldman), who murders Mathilda's entire family, missing her only because she was out shopping when they arrived. When she returns and notices the carnage, she calmly continues down the hallway and receives sanctuary from a reluctant Léon."_ (Wikipedia)

Start from 2:40 min into clip until 5:00 mins.






I'm not a fan of Natalie Portman - she says a lot of crazy **** that I find very infuriating. But, I really like how she displays her character's sadness that is being struggled to be contained.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Love this movie. Surprised the charming scene where he's running towards her in the end wasn't posted. Oh well. Little Natalie looked cute in this movie. And yeah, I'lll agree with you on the Natalie Portman saying a lot of infuriating **** part. Love her acting (especially as Queen Amidala) but not a fan of her in real life cause of certain things she supports that I don't agree with.

Anybody remember _Troop Beverly Hills_?


----------



## StarlightSonic

5/10 Never seen it but it was okay.


----------



## J J Gittes

7 / 10 Never really liked Harry Potter but that was sweet

Sorry this ones really long, but this movie really struck a chord with me when I watched it and I found it hard to narrow it down to a just a favourite scene, so I posted the introduction as I thought it was one of the cheeriest ones I've seen in a long time


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10. It was ok, but looked interesting.


----------



## Anomalies

5/10. That video creeps me out for some reason.


----------



## proximo20

7.5/10

I don't like fight scenes, but this is cool. Not many people know this movie unfortunately. Brad Pitt is playing a Gypsy.


----------



## proximo20

Another not so known movie.

Beautiful song, beautiful scene.

10/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Beautiful music. I'll have to check this movie out.

Yeah, that's right. I'm actually going to post a scene from one the worst movies said to ever be made. _Showsgirls (1995)
_"THRUST IT! THRUST IT!" Geez, this movie is so sleazy. But there are those moments were it's just funny. "- and you know gay". :b


----------



## mrbojangles

That was pretty hot, 7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(Oh dear...)_

From *Midnight Express* _(1978 )_. I've never heard of Brad Davis, but he is absolutely excellent in this film. Too bad he's not alive anymore, especially feeling that he had so much potential.






Excellent performance.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 - Never been a big fan of lengthy monologues (_although, this one is relatively short_). Something about them feels contrived; you'd never hear one outside of the closing arguments of a big court case.

That said, a very good scene. Loved his final lines.






From *The Doors*. The band makes an appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show. (_Embedding disabled, sorry._)


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - :lol Take that censorship. Perfect role for Val Kilmer.

Was originally gonna put the one scene where Angelina really screws with Brittney Murphy's (RIP) character. But my favorite scene from _Girl,Interrupted _was always the ice cream parlor scene.


----------



## Arrested Development

8/10 The sheriff from Boardwalk Empire :0 Didn't realize he was in that movie.

*this also requires going directly to youtube : /


----------



## kittenamos

0/10 (the video won't play)


----------



## danberado

Everything is Illuminated scene 9/10.
CSI scene 1/10 (maybe the scene is more compelling if you know the characters?).


----------



## atticusfinch

From *All The Real Girls* _(2003)_. This is after Paul _(Schnieder) _breaks it off with Noel _(Deschanel)_. As I've said, the two main characters in this film were... kind of annoying and lacked a certain chemistry. However, this scene is not too bad and is probably the best of the entire film.






Sad drunk.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Really liked what she said to him. And I'm sorry but the whole time I just saw a drunk Dick Liddle (whom Schneider played in the AOJJBTCRF).

Ridiculous scene from the movie _Haggard_. Was a Bam Margera movie, but I decided to pick this scene because I've known too many guys that sadly act like this in real life.


----------



## TomRay

6/10 I can almost taste the metal. :O


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Just because Brad Pitt makes a pretty nice stoner. :lol

Scene from _Lucky Number Slevin_. Was high when I watched this movie, so it's fun watching the whole *swoosh* between the buildings between the Boss and the Rabbi.


----------



## atticusfinch

5/10 _(Maybe it's because it's getting late, but I found that to be a bit disorienting)_

A scene from *The Aviator* _(2004)_ that most likely only shows a peek at Hughes' _(DiCaprio)_ obsessive compulsive disorder.

_*start from 5:25 until the very end of clip*_






Completely hurting.


----------



## theskeptical

9/10

Start from 4:00


----------



## papaSmurf

^I remember enjoying that scene in the book, but the movie adaptations always felt a bit lifeless to me. 6/10.

Here's a scene from Another Earth, which I just watched today. It might not make much sense out of context, but I thought it was wonderful (it's more or less why I'm back on the site, actually) and figured I ought to share it with you fine folks:


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 _(Ah, this one. May see it soon.)_

From *Kramer vs. Kramer* _(1979)_. Child custody talk between the parents of a boy.






_(I remember reading that Streep's reaction to the slamming of the glass against the wall was genuine. They didn't tell her that Hoffman was going to do that.)_


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10 - Very good scene, I'm a huge fan of Dustin Hoffman. That clip reminds me of conversations I overheard between my own parents.






From *Thank You For Smoking*. Nick teaches his son a lesson in debating. It's a short scene, but this movie has a way of neatly packing in a great deal of significance in a short amount of time.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(I love Naylor's introduction in this film. It's one of the best narrated introductions to a character.)_

From *Lords of Dogtown* _(2005)_. This is my attempt to post a scene that's not considered sad and emotional, for once.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Good song of course, but other than that it didn't do much for me. Haven't seen the movie though. 6/10

Here's an old favorite:


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(Parker Posey will always be that senior snob in Dazed and Confused!)_

The intro to *Wristcutters: A Love Story* _(2006)_. As I've said before, I personally find the ending of this film to be highly satisfying.

_*Must watch directly from Youtube*_






Oh, and...



atticusfinch said:


> From *Lords of Dogtown* _(2005)_. *This is my attempt to start posting scenes that are for once not considered sad and emotional.*


... As you can see, I've lied. Sorry!


----------



## atticusfinch

Bump.


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Pretty much sums up every Saturday morning (_and some afternoons_) I've experienced in the last few years. Minus that last part of the scene. (_It actually reminds me of a rather morbid video I saw a while ago, but that's not something I'm up for sharing here._)






One of my favorite scenes from *Chasing Amy*. Alyssa and Banky share "battle" scars.


----------



## Arrested Development

7/10 vintage Jason Lee :mushy

Watch at least the first 2 minutes, but the whole clip is good (imo anyways).


----------



## theCARS1979

*The Shining 1979 1980*





 This is the typewriter/ steps scene after Jack completely lost his mind already. Jack comes behind her while shes looking at the writing work he did.
He follows her while she moves backwards with a bat going up the big hotel stairs. Famous lines, Starring Jack Nicholson and Shelly Duvall, directed by the late Stanley Kubrick from 1979 1980. This movies a classic


----------



## NobodysPerfect

My favourite scene from a movie ever is from 'The Notebook' the argument between the two characters. I love how truthful Noah is and how he says he's not afraid to hurt her feelings. I wish I could meet a guy like that. Someone so content with themselves that they stand up to me, tell me when i'm being a brat and not take any of my crap. Sheer brutal honesty I adore.






This also one of my favourite break up scenes in the movie 'Closer' because it's so uncomfortably real. I won't post the link because the language is quite adult but it's the breakup scene in 'Closer'.

I love the film 'Seven Pounds'. There isn't really one specific scene but more towards the end and also the part where he goes to the care home because it's really emotional. Can't find the exact scenes so just going to put the trailer.


----------



## atticusfinch

NobodysPerfect - 5.5/10 _(The Notebook)_

-

From *Eyes Wide Shut* _(1999)_. "_As the discussion gets heated, he states that he thinks women are more faithful than men. She rebuts him, telling him of a recent fantasy she had about a naval officer they had encountered on a vacation._" [Wikipedia]


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Eyes Wide Shut - 8

Rushmore Revenge


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Revenge is sweet. Love the scenes with slow motion that just ooze with hipster pretentiousness.

A real tear-jerker from _The Pursuit of Happiness_. This is the scene where Will Smith and his son (the adorable Jayden Smith) basically end up homeless on a subway and Will's character does not want his son to know and does this. Me and my dad were bawling (in theory) when we first watched this.


----------



## ponyo

10/10 One of the best portrayals of a good father in recent cinema ​


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10

From *The Graduate* _(1967)_. Mr. Robinson confronts Benjamin about his affair with Mrs. Robinson.






"I think you are _filth_! I think you are _scum_! _YOU ARE A DEGENERATE_!"


----------



## EagerMinnow84

9/10. Such an uncomfortable scene. Dustin Hoffman was brilliant in his prime.






The movie is a bit uneven, but I _love_ this scene so much.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Not a big fan of that type of stuff, but it was well choreographed: 7/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - Classic scene for me. Who doesn't love The Legend of [email protected]$$ Hogan. Definitely one of the most creative revenge stories. :lol

The most classic and well-known scene from _Forrest Gump
_


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(As I've said before, I'd post that scene where Jenny angrily throws pebbles at her father's house; the house grew up in. Unfortunately, it can't be found.)_

From *The Last Picture Show* _(1971)_. I really enjoyed Cloris Leachman's character.






Apparently she did this all in one take and un-reheasred. Pretty cool.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

8/10 Man, that is an excellent film.

Final scene of Some Like it Hot. I love Jack Lemmon!


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - :lol The whole time I was expecting him to be grossed out but not a budge.



atticusfinch said:


> 7/10 _(As I've said before, I'd post that scene where Jenny angrily throws pebbles at her father's house; the house grew up in. Unfortunately, it can't be found.)_


Sorry if I might have posted that scene before. And yeah, was thinking about that scene was well. Even the one where she's little and is hiding from her drunk dad in the cornfields with Forest ("God please turn me into a bird to fly far away from here.") chokes me up.

Scene from _O Brother Where Art Thou? _Was originally gonna post the siren scene (many great scenes from this movie) but I always remember how they said "Bonafide" in this movie the most.


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10?






"God I love you..."


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(Dude - you did not just post that scene [you did]. It wasn't too long ago that I watched this film and dear gosh, I was not expecting her to do that. Lady is such a nut.)_

From *The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-Moon Marigolds*, (1972). Tillie nervously awaits her turn to present her experiment at the school's science fair. And while doing so, she has to listen to this charmer...






This young lady is _too_ creepy for me. Dog owners, hold your dead dogs tight.


----------



## rockyraccoon

That girl was a little creepy; actually big time creepy. I have not scene the whole film so it was hard to gauge it, but I will git it a 6/10.

This next scene is a very short, but funny clip from a movie in the 80's called Top Secret.


----------



## Your Crazy

10/10

OMG! I completely forgot about that movie. It is hilarious.


----------



## MojoCrunch

6.5/10 - Always liked the costuming and design. The mannequin part always kind of freaked me out.

From _What's Eating Gilbert Grape? _This is the scene where Gilbert gets all frustrated and takes it out on Arnie. Was always hard for me the watch b/c Arnie was just so adorable.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 (_I remember watching this when I was younger and being so sad afterwards. Especially when they had to burn down the house because... Yeah; it was sad.)_

From *The Graduate* _(1967)_. A montage depicting the period of the affair between Benjamin and Mrs. Robinson. Neat.






_(This is like the fifth scene I've posted from this film? I need to stop.) _


----------



## MojoCrunch

atticusfinch said:


> _(This is like the fifth scene I've posted from this film? I need to stop.) _


Tis a good movie.

7/10 - Getting his tan on and then gettin' some. He looks bored throughout the whole scene, but then again, that always seemed to be the Dustin Hoffman look in a way. Speaking of Dustin Hoffman here's the freakout scene from _Rain Man_.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(Ah. I can always count on you with this thread, Cruncher.)_

From the *Squid and the Whale* _(2005)_. Walt _(Eisenberg)_ plagiarizing a Pink Floyd classic and being a little *****. _(Although, I should refrain from saying that, seeing that he's in the middle of his parent's divorce)_. Ignore the first twenty seconds of the clip. His little brother is gross.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

7.0/10






It isn't the entire final scene. I don't even have to watch the entire movie to cry at this scene. This is the only movie I shed tears during.


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10 _(I think I'm cold on the inside. And E.T scares me, truth be told!) _

From *To Die For* _(1995)_. Not really a scene, but a moment.

Watch from 3:50 to 5:50 minutes into clip.






Caught this film late one night about a year ago and, I think I sort of fell in love with Joaquin's face.


----------



## heartofchambers

9/10 I see that :mushy





My favorite scene from Hesher. That yes, I even uploaded to youtube lol


----------



## MojoCrunch

To Die For clip - Oh man, haven't seen this movie in a long time. Young Joaquin and Casey (who is coincidentally married to J's sister). The grungy 90's thrash look suits them.

Hesher. 7.5/10 - I wish I could do that at a funeral, cept that wouldn't go too well with the rest of my huge family. :lol

Scene from the movie _Thirteen_. One of those shocking teens gone wild type of movies. Chose this scene b/c I remember the look on her mother's face: of absolute shock at what her child has become. Yep, makes me never want to have daughters, lest they turn out like this. :afr


----------



## atticusfinch

heartofchambers said:


> I see that :mushy


_(I know, right? Such an interesting face.)_



MojoCrunch said:


> Scene from the movie _Thirteen_.


6.5/10 _(Poor mother.)_

---

From *Born on the Fourth of July*, _(1989)_. _"A bedridden and angry Ron (Tom Cruise) protests his poor treatment at the VA Hospital,"_ [Movieclips]. The audio in this video is lagging just a bit. Sorry.


----------



## Cest La Vie

7/10 - eek


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(I've always thought that Bateman just wanted to simply get it on with Paul Allen. Couldn't handle that desire though, so he just killed him instead. What a bum.)_

Another from *Born on the Fourth of July*, _(1989)_. _"Ron (Tom Cruise) and a group of Vietnam veterans protest the war at the 1972 Republican National Convention in Miami,"_ [Movieclips].


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

8/10

The Thomas Crown Affair (remake) chase with Sinnerman by Nina Simone providing the music to this thrilling scene.





EDIT: posted a better version of the scene!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

5/10

Atticus Finch, have you ever read Born on the 4th of July? It is a great book. I never saw the film yet.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

7/10 - Not my cup of tea, but I can still appreciate the whole theatrical type thing.

Is that Catherine Deneuve? I think so...


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

8/10

Convoy Attack - Das Boot (watch entirety, apologies for the sound)


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10

From *The Tree of Life*, _(2011)_. Mr. O'Brien is out on a business trip and his three sons are thrilled and relieved about it.






I'm buying this when it comes out on dvd as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Johny

7/10

This is another scene from The Tree of Life (2011)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

That is not a film scene!

atticusfinch's film scene - 7/10. I wasn't so enamored with The Tree of Life as some other people. I thought the child actors were amazing and Jessica Chastain is a fantastic actress.






"_Do not. Open. This door._"


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

6.5/10 Very funny movie, one of the best from Brooks

Water Fluoridation Ripper & Mandrake - Dr Strangelove


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10

I'm sorry, but this has to be done - from *Legend*_, (1985)_. _"Gump asks Jack (Cruise) a riddle, the answer of which will determine whether he lives or dies."_ [Movieclips]






The little elf boy's stare.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

6.5/10

!!!SPOILERS!!!

Final scene of Full Circle aka The Haunting Of Julia. Adapted from a Peter Straub novel. Alittle background, Julia's daughter chokes on an apple and dies from a failed tracheotomy. Julia suffers a breakdown and separates from her domineering control-freak husband. Moves into a tenament alone and she discovers may be haunted by the ghost of a disturbed young girl.






If you don't want to be spoiled than just post up another scene without rating this one!


----------



## rgrwng

i have always been a fan of the Boombox scene in Say Anything. makes me want to try that, sometime/.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

An alternate:

Last Of The Mohicans Final Scene


----------



## Johny

8/10


----------



## Escape Artist

7/10

Fond memories of that scene. When I was little I thought it was actually him singing. :yes


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

8/10

Sorry I cant resist, I wonder if George Lucas took some inspiration from it for Darth Vader! (hehehe)






EDIT:Much improved uploaded video of the scene!


----------



## Ortelius

7/10 Classic.

_Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_
Best movie I ever seen, great end scene, including one of the best music pieces ever created. That's my opinion about this one!


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

7/10 great naval movie.

Charles Bronson's Harmonica vs Henry Fonda's cold blue steely eyed villain Frank

The Final Duel And Harmonica's History - Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## kittenamos

6/10


----------



## atticusfinch

From *Inglorious Basterds*, _(2009)_. The Basterds are recruiting a new member.


----------



## Cest La Vie

8/10 - I enjoyed the movie even though other people I know found it disappointing.






:b


----------



## Barry Egan

*Punch-Drunk Love*
Barry is driving home with Lena when four brothers ram their car into Barry's, leaving Lena mildly injured. An outraged Barry attacks the four henchmen brothers with a tire iron before taking Lena to the hospital.






&

*Business is very food*


----------



## erasercrumbs

I don't know if I could offer an objective rating of this scene, but Val Kilmer's Doc Holliday is my favorite character from a Western. He even beats out Rooster Cogburn.


----------



## softshock11




----------



## kittenamos

10/10 for the first (funny scene, loved it)
6/10 for the other


----------



## The Silent 1




----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 (_Shame on you, Deckard!_)

From *The Sweet Hereafter*, _(1997)_. Mitchell tells of a close call with his daughter, Zoe, to her childhood friend whom he unexpectedly meets on a plane. _(Rough quality, I apologize)_.






_(Watching this film was kind of a let down, but this scene was [and still is] pretty special)_.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Sweet Hearafter is my number one film of 1997, so 9/10.

Here is my favorite scene


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 (_From what I remember, that guy she's with is her biological father, right? That's just wrong_).

Another scene from the film:






Too heartbreaking. (_His kids were on that bus_).


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I forgot that was her biological father! It has been a while since I saw it. I can't believe Titanic won Best Picture and this wasn't even nominated for it. Awards are nonsense.

8/10

One take heist scene in 1950's _Gun Crazy_.


----------



## atticusfinch

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I forgot that was her biological father!












And I'm not even sure how it fitted into the story. Definitely random and just plain disturbing.


----------



## CD700

Its not a movie but this is my FAV seen of any show/film


----------



## atticusfinch

EagerMinnow83 said:


> One take heist scene in 1950's Gun Crazy.


7.5/10

---

From *Do The Right Thing*, _(1989)_. _"I was born in Brooklyn!"_


----------



## The Lost Boy

4/10


----------



## EagerMinnow84

7/10


----------



## avoidobot3000

9/10 Now that's how you jam. I had to watch it twice 





Sorry it's a long'un--but a good'un.


----------



## kittenamos

4/10


----------



## EagerMinnow84

4/10


----------



## avoidobot3000

4/10 :b
actually I ♥ new wave. I don't know why, it must be all that style and chain smoking.






\:lol/


----------



## Joe

7/10




 - 
some reason I love this scene lol :/


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, love that fade-out on the eye*

THEY LIVE (1988 )
*


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 (_This film was hilarious_).

From *Ed Wood*, _(1994)_. Getting baptized for the sake of acquiring money to make a film.


----------



## jockohomo

6/10, I kinda like the Orson Welles scene better

*Network (1976 )* How the world _really_ works





For my money better than the 'Mad as hell' scene....


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10

From *What's Eating Gilbert Grape*, _(1993)_. Why can't family dinner scenes progress swimmingly, goddamnit?!


----------



## JGreenwood

7/10


----------



## jockohomo

9/10, one of my favorite movies

from *Videodrome (1983 )*

'Whatever appears on the television screen 
emerges as raw experience for those who watch it....
your reality is already half video hallucination'.


----------



## avoidobot3000

7/10, :afr creepy


----------



## jockohomo

6/10, short & sweet

From *The Neverending Story (1984)*
....nothing....


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 (_Used to love these films a lot as a kid_).

From *Barry Lyndon*, _(1975)_. While fleeing from home, en route to Dublin, Ramond Barry is confronted by a highwayman.


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, unfairly underrated Kubrick movie.
i wish more people would post.

*Naked (1993)*
Can't make an omelet without cracking a few eggs


----------



## beansly

7/10 My omelet smell delightful.

From the best spaghetti western - A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## max87

beansly said:


> 7/10 My omelet smell delightful.
> 
> From the best spaghetti western - A Fistful of Dollars


7/10 Clint Eastwood is a badass. And funny too.

Here's mine:






This scene has always been very powerfull and deep to me. Tarkovsky shows us his genius.


----------



## jockohomo

6/10, never made it all the way thru original _Solaris_

*Alice (Neco z Alenky) (1988 )*
Off with their heads!


----------



## beansly

So bizarre... 10/10!!

Would it be weird if I posted another Clint Eastwood scene... I can't help it, he makes my :heart go BOOM!

From my favorite movie of his: Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, _'I can't help it, he makes me heart go BOOM'_
should really dock you one pt. for that

*American Werewolf in London** (1981)*
Bang


----------



## beansly

9/10

*The Long Long Trailer* with Lucille Ball and Dezi Arnaz


----------



## jockohomo

5/10

*Bad Boy Bubby (1993 )*


----------



## xTKsaucex

jockohomo said:


> 5/10
> 
> *Bad Boy Bubby (1993 )*


nice intense rant there. 8/10

After listening to 





I finally got around to finding the 'I'm as a mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this any more' quote. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## beansly

8/10 very relevant to today's society


----------



## Subwolf

9/10


----------



## jockohomo

7/10

*The Devil's Rejects (2005 )*
Don't you like CLowns?


----------



## atticusfinch

3.5/10

From *Possession*, (_1981_).






(_Love that creepy-*** smirk she does at the end_).


----------



## Ironpain

9 1/2/10

This movie was like watching a theatrical play in cinematic form on acid. A lot of acid. I remember thinking how did the director get them to have such a realistic breakdown.


----------



## beansly

10/10 love it!


----------



## ShyGuy86

beansly said:


> 10/10 love it!


9/10!!
Ah, loved that film. Lol @ 3:18

Mine:






My favourite scene from my favourite film. Horner's music is awesome.


----------



## Barette

8/10






My favorite icon, Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## jockohomo

5/10

*Koyaanisqatsi (1982 )*
Life out of balance


----------



## Jared3

*Magnolia 1999.* Love this movie.

*how do you post the video without the link lol?


----------



## beansly

Jocko's vid: 6/10
Jared3's vid: 7.5/10



Jared3 said:


> *how do you post the video without the link lol?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/how-do-you-post-youtube-videos-145492/#post1059339624

*Let the Right One in*


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 (_Ahh, this is another victim of my falling asleep to films that are aired in the late night on TVO. I'll make a mental note to fully watch it. Looks charming and grotesque_).

--

From *Some Kind of Wonderful*, (1987). Silly boy (Keith) is too preoccupied, female friend (Watts) is fed up.






Cheesy scene, but I generally like it. This whole film should be a guilty pleasure, but... it isn't. (_No regrets! I'll stan for it until the day I die_).


----------



## enzo

cheesy lol, but not bad. 7/10. think i'll watch it

Network (1976)


----------



## jockohomo

9/10, man i just posted that scene a page ago lol :/

*Return to Oz (1985 )*
Heads


----------



## enzo

oh.... sorry. :/


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 (_Is that Fairuza Balk??? [/Rhetorical]_)

--

Someone posted a scene from _Koyaanisqatsi_, which reminded me of the brilliance that is *Baraka*, (_1992_).






(_I think I need to watch it again for personal purposes. To get some perspective_).


----------



## Jared3

7/10

Thanks beansly.






*Mulholland Drive* 2001


----------



## lonelyjew

Hmm... Hard to judge without context, but it does seem to be a strong scene 8/10






Life of Brian


----------



## jockohomo

7/10

i know what you mean about context but alot of scenes
are so... 'wtf' they seem to stand on their own,
i think

*Donnie Darko (2001 )*
Why are you wearing that man suit?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

when i was just starting to get over my fear of sleeping with the nightlight on this movie reinstilled that fear very quick.


----------



## Ironpain

10/10

Love that scene.

Georgie: Do they float

Pennywise: Oh they float and when your down here YOU FLOAT TOO, haha I use to quote this line quite a bit to my girlfriend, nice man.

Don't you wish you could do what Jack does here to people who treat us this way? watch it at the 1:44 mark, the guy and Jack's Boss were major *******s.


----------



## jockohomo

5/10

Hobo next time rate the clip above you

*The Rules of Attraction (2002 )*
Can't Live


----------



## Jared3

6/10



> Hmm... Hard to judge without context, but it does seem to be a strong scene


Well, it's a David Lynch movie, so the scene wasn't that relavent to the story lol.


----------



## Sanctus

always makes me laugh


----------



## jockohomo

Requiem scene 6.5/10
Monty Python 7/10

*Network(1975 )*
All Seeing Eye


----------



## beansly

8/10 I'm very happy without television


----------



## Tibble

8/10 rofl, i still need to see that movie!


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 No need to ever watch Gladiator now that I know how it ends. :lol


----------



## Tibble

lol sorry its my favorite scene <3


----------



## Syndacus

2/10 - eh..seen that gif alot


----------



## jockohomo

7/10

*Bad Lieutenant (1992 )*
Personal Jesus


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 (_Hmm_.)

From *Paths of Glory*, (_1957_). Skip to the two minute mark if you're pressed for time.


----------



## danberado

I'd be active in this thread but youtube has really broken down on movie clips. Can't imagine why studio's don't want the free advertising, but what are you going to do?


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

jockohomo said:


> 9/10, man i just posted that scene a page ago lol :/
> 
> *Return to Oz (1985 )*
> Heads


One of the most disturbing films of my childhood, the wheelers where terrifying too :afr


----------



## scooby

Is that supposed to be a childrens movie? I'm fairly happy that I never saw that as a kid. Pretty cool though in a weird sort of way.

This is the last scene in my favourite movie. The last 30 or so minutes in Assassination of Jesse James is incredible.


----------



## Tibble

7/10




 <3 <3


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, extra marks for Johnny Depp dying horribly

*Pink Floyd: The Wall (1982 )*
F%#king flowers (what shall we do now?)


----------



## Moon23

7.5/10 that was weird lol


----------



## Tibble

7/10, it was cool and their was soo much blood! He is overpowered lol.

Well just a warning, this is creepy.


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, This movie creeped me out when i was a kid 
& its one his better books too. Why is it all sepia though?

*Nosferatu (1979 )*


----------



## Tibble

jockohomo said:


> 7/10, This movie creeped me out when i was a kid
> & its one his better books too. Why is it all sepia though?


Yeah, Pet Sematary and IT are my favorite from Stephen King.
As for the sepia, I think the uploader did that to make it creepier.


----------



## Gryffindor85

7/10-Creepy intro






I know someone just posted a scene from IT, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## bandofoutsider

From my favorite movie, Raging Bull. Pure anger, rage, and self-hatred from the greatest living actor.


----------



## Tibble

Gryffindor85 said:


> 7/10-Creepy intro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone just posted a scene from IT, but I couldn't resist.


Yesssss! I love this movie, he just keeps laughing hahaha!


----------



## jockohomo

Raging Bull 7/10
IT 7.5/10

Remember to rate the one above you guys

More evil clowns...
*The Dark Knight (2008 )*


----------



## bandofoutsider

8/10. RIP Ledger. He shows his incredible range there.

Here's one from my favorite Spike Lee film, "Do the Right Thing."


----------



## immortal80

8.5/10 haha great scene.


----------



## Moon23

lol 8/10


----------



## jockohomo

7/10

*Ghostbusters (1984 )*
Magic


----------



## Gryffindor85

6.5/10-Great movie, but far from one of the best scenes

This is from the highly underrated Tenacious D in the Pick of Destiny (2006)


----------



## jockohomo

6.5/10

*Fantasia (1940 )*
before Di$ney turned pure evil....


----------



## Johny

Mawvelous 11/10


----------



## JayDontCareEh

8/10 - Loving that widescreen. Talk about visual storytelling.

This wonderful scene is always good for a laugh.


----------



## jockohomo

5/10
*Batman Returns (1992 )*


----------



## fonz

6/10


----------



## Neon Mine

9/10
There is a very good chance that everything about this scene is gold...although I can only speculate about that...so that's why I can only give it a 9 LOL.

Love this scene from Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore. I'm a big Harvey Keitel fan and he's truly frightening in this scene.


----------



## AllToAll

Ellen Burstyn is amazing. 8/10

A more horrifying scene from Sophie's Choice


----------



## Layla

8/10


----------



## jockohomo

6/10

*Natural Born Killers (1994 )*


----------

